# DIRTY LITTLE SECRET!!!!



## kc5tpy

Hello.  I sat indulging in mine tonight and I thought , what a great thread to start.  So I put my clothes back on and started to type.  







   Folks might even give these things a try.  Many folks here post some fantastic recipes and how to's; BUT!  What about that cheap, nasty, out of a can/package heat and eat?  C'Mon!  Most of us have at least 1 junk, cheap, nasty, heat and eat food we like.  Ante up here folks!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I LOVE hot dogs.  Now I do prefer beef and pork, no chicken added.  My second is Van Camps ( must be Van Camps ) Pork n beans with the hot dogs ( I can not get them in the U.K. ), these must be at room temp or even better served cold from the fridge without cooking.  Straight from the can. Cooking starts to turn them into baked beans.  My only other ( that comes to mind ) is SPAM ( my bags are packed and I fully expect to be handed my marching papers and sent off the site in SHAME! ).  I was raised by my Grandparents.  They went through the depression.  To say they were conservative with money would be a vast understatement!  I was brought up eating it fried and I have a couple other recipes Grandma came up with that have surprised more than a few folks.  I find that most of these things go back to our childhood and have in a strange way become "comfort food".  They also tend to bring back memories of Mom and Grandma.  In my opinion anything that brings back the memories of that carefree time in life can't be all bad.  SO!  Add the recipes and admit we are human and let's see what comes from it.  We may all find some weird, wonderful, unusual, not thought of, and down right great tasting food.  They may sound too strange but as we are all "foodies"; don't knock it till you try it.. Just my opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## timmyk

Great thread !!! My DLS is Kraft mac & cheese. It has to be the cheap stuff with the powder. Can't be any cool shape, can't be the squeeze packet. My wife won't eat it, she says it isn't even real cheese ( and is proabaly right ) . But I don't care. :biggrin: Grew up eating it, and still do !!!!!! :drool


----------



## daveomak

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104723/canned-lunch-meat


Now that's good.....


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Tim.  Have eaten my share.  YEP!  The really cheap nasty stuff.  Guess I have more than a couple DLS.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Even introduced the English wife to that nasty stuff and she kinda likes it.  Have we lost our minds?  How can something sooo cheap and nasty taste good?  I dread to think what is in that powdered cheese packet.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum

Vienna sausages. LOVE THEM.


----------



## radioguy

Nothing wrong with SPAM.  We fry it up nice and crispy.  Never thought to smoke it.  Tabasco flavor is great.

I like frozen pot pies for something quick.  Marie Calendar are my best.


----------



## jammo

I like peanut butter and mustard sandwiches on toasted bread.


----------



## kc5tpy

THESE are GREAT!!!! I knew there were things out there!  Vienna sausages are a favourite of my Dad.  Peanut butter and mustard?  There is a new one.  AND I got it MUST be on toast!  I just knew this was going to be fun.  Like my porknbeans being Van Camps and must be cold.  I knew we would find some interesting things.  Keep 'em coming.

Danny


----------



## davidhef88

I'm with the bum, Vienna sausages but they have to be the ones in hot sauce. I have gone as far as having the local grocery store order me a case as the ones in hot sauce are harder to find. And Jam46 I am a fan of not just the peanut butter and mustard, you need to add some dill pickle slices to that Sammie. Brings it to a whole new level.


----------



## timmyk

Also grew up eating radish and butter sandwiches. My grandma got me started on them when I was little. Has been years since I have had one. The memories are rushing back. She is quite a lady !!!!


----------



## kc5tpy

I am still waiting for Jimmy J and jarjarchef to weigh in on this one.  You just KNOW  they have to have some guilty pleasures.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Tim.  My purpose has been achieved.  The memories are what this is about thread is about.  Glad Grandma came back to mind

Danny


----------



## chuckles

Scrambled eggs topped with grape jelly. Strawberry will do in a pinch, but grape is the best by far.


----------



## rabbithutch

Folks in NC will know this product (made in Greensboro, I think):












LiverPudding.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Nov 28, 2013


















LiverPudding.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Nov 28, 2013






Put it on saltine crackers and cut a thick slab of the sharpest, toughest cheddar 'rat' cheese and you take me back 65 years sitting in a fishing boat on a large lake with my Dad on Saturday.  Liver pudding, Vienna Sausages, pork and beans (Van Camps, YES!) and a Coca Cola in a 6 oz bottle made with real sugar.   Mmmmmm!

My parents lived through the Great Depression with a houseful of kids (8, I didn't come along until after WWII started).  Dad was raised in an orphanage at the turn of the 20th Century, a place where children starved to death.  When the depression came along, he took what cash he had left and took a lease on a few acres of land in the country and bought a couple of hogs, a cow, some chickens, and the tools needed to garden.  My Mother had a set of twins and 2 other kids at home during that time.  Dad continued with a garden - called a Victory Garden during WWII - until the late '50s when emphysema limited his activities.  To say that we grew up frugally would not be understood by most people.  I was taught that I could take as much on my plate as I wanted but that I had to eat every scrap of it because it meant that it wasn't available to anyone else.

Our comfort food was fried chicken on Sunday at dinner (midday meal) with mashed potatoes and sliced fresh tomatoes, okra, corn, collards, or turnip greens (depending on the season) and homemade biscuits.


----------



## foamheart

All I can say is Monty Python had it right!







    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Grilled BBQ's Spam! A pipeliners feast!

Ya know I seem to remember a thread here where someone made their own bologna and BBQ'd it and just talking about that my mouth is watering!


----------



## demosthenes9

For those of us old school folks who have a grease jar/can on the counter, a drippings sandwich.   Slather some bacon drippings from the can onto a piece of lightly toasted bread then put back in the toaster for a few seconds to heat the drippings up.

Oh, and the best part about eating a nicely cooked piece of beef is sopping up the juices/drippings with a warm buttered piece of baguette.


----------



## kc5tpy

Even older folks here in England know about the drippings on a slice of bread.  Guess good tasting indulgences are universal.  Turnip greens?  Most folks look at me like I've lost my mind when I talk about turnip greens or beet greens.  Many of these bring back fond memories of my childhood and family.  Thanks for sharing.

Danny


----------



## shtrdave

I have all kinds of DLS, Spam I like to put my rib or butt rub on and smoke, the Vienna Sausage are great, Instant potatoes, we have Meadows Brand Liver Pudding up here, I like Chef Boyrdee Ravioli from the can, chicken noodle soup cold pop the top and eat, the little cheap Jenos or Totinos frozen pizzas toss a bit extra cheese on them, not a sardine fan but the smoked kippered herring are great on crackers, That is just some of the many skeleton in my closet, please don't tell anyone.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello shtrdave.  Don't worry.  Youe secret is safe with me!  This stuff is GREAT!  Folks who spend HOURS smoking a butt or brisket, and YEARS trying to develop the perfect smoked butt or brisket; and then they admit to cheap hot dogs, Spam, Vienna sausages and instant potatoes.  Some of these things I have tried; others sound strange but most have me rolling on the floor laughing.  Have to admit:  YEAH I have eaten that before.  EX military will also have to remember Sea Rations or what ever they are called in your particular branch.  Most times eaten cold.  WHAT NASTY TASTING CR**!  But when you were that hungry they were almost as good as a well cooked T-Bone.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

You folks have me curious.  This liver pudding, is it like Braunschweiger or a german liver sausage?

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef

This is very interesting. The general opinion of Chef's is we eat these fine dinning style meals at home. Well some do and that is fine, but in reality most of us are junk food junkies. I must say my diet SUCKS! And that is putting it nicely........ Besides the grabbing a quick bite as I walk through the kitchen. Sitting down to eat without interruptions is truely a treat.......... So on to the DLS......

Pringles and plain M&M'S, yes at the same time
Chili cheese dogs, the messier the better
Totinos cheap frozen pizzas, got to love the 4 for $5 price
Checkers seasoned fries
All kinds of othe junk foods, but we all eat those....

As a kid my brother and I would try to eat some very interesting combinations of foods to gross our sister out. I found one that was actually really good. So here we go.....hope your ready for this one it is odd.....

Soft wonder bread, peanut butter, grape jelly, ruffles potato chips and sliced kosher dill pickles all in one sandwich with a big glass of sweet tea..... That is usually a late night meal for me...... So here is the crazy thing the night before both my daughters were born I worked late and came home and ate my sandwich......


----------



## woodcutter

I like these frozen pork breakfast patties from Walmart. From frozen 1 minute in the microwave 15 seconds more for the cheese. They are ready to go before the english muffins pop out of the toaster.


----------



## leah elisheva

Fantastic! It's so good to see one passionate about whatever it is they are eating!

As for "guilty pleasures," I do not have GUILT about pleasure.

As for my junk foods; canned snails dumped over pasta, crassly and with oil and sea salt covering it too; or a package of smoked mackerel from Ducktrap with peppercorn all over it (I love the skin even and eat it as if an alley cat) or a jar of pickled herring - despite the corn syrup and crap that's often in there - serve as my "once in a while" sloppy picks, although I love them!

Meanwhile, cheers to YOUR Friday and fabulous post!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## driedstick

Very good thread Danny, my guilt as a kid was Vienna snausages and now as a parent just everything going so fast with kids, their homework ect, I should be taking stock in Hamburger Helper, they sure are easy and quick.

Well I should say all good thread except your second sentence out of the gate, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,,That was just wrong LOL  BUT WHY DID WE ALL KEEP READING I think that was even more weird

Steve


----------



## shtrdave

Not to highjack but keep with jarjarchef's weird food thing. I think the 2 that people look at me strangely are I like Mayo with my liver and onions, and I like to take a couple eggs little salt pepper and a tablespoon or so of milk whip them up in a bowl and cook as making an omelet cook on both sides and then onto a plate then while warm spread with crunchy peanut butter and strawberry jam, the warm eggs melts the PB and with some homemade bread all toasted up. MMMM.

My father used to take a pack of saltines crush them up in a bowl put hot tap  water over them them to soak and drain then a bit of butter salt and pepper and some milk, he called it cracker soup.


----------



## kc5tpy

Way to go jarjarchef!!   Your professional reputation REMAINS IN TACT and we will never reveal your secret. No matter how our tastes have developed we still fall back to the things MOMMA made.

Danny


----------



## mike65

Peanut butter and pickles on toast.  My wife and kids won't eat it but I like it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Mmmm, kippered snacks, sardines in hot sauce, mustard sauce, smoked oysters in the tin!!! All good!  

Peanut butter and bacon sandwees, peanut butter and pickle or cream cheese and olive sandwees are some of our favorites!


----------



## muttly

I love spam and deviled ham lol. My wife loves BLT's with peanut butter on them yuk.


----------



## bdskelly

okay… ( rolling my eyes ) I'll admit it…  Spam grilled in the pan and 2 fried eggs.  Best breakfast ever. b


----------



## mneeley490

Um, not much straight from the can, but I do have a fondness for this. It brings back many memories.













zqb-4214_1z.jpg



__ mneeley490
__ Nov 29, 2013


----------



## bigr314

scrambled eggs with chopped up salami on bread with mayo.


----------



## shtrdave

Bread from a can, I have to try that. I eat almost no bread anymore, but I will make an exception. My next amazon order I will have some.


----------



## bad santa

fy6j.png



__ bad santa
__ Nov 30, 2013






I keep a can of this around all the time.

Open up, apply your favorite rub and slow smoke in pit for a couple of hours, sauce added if you choose to glaze, then sliced.....

I use a spicey, brown sugar based rub on mine, that gets lightly crusty n golden......Ummm mmmm   good stuff Maynard!


----------



## rabbithutch

I have no experience of the items you referenced.  In describing liver pudding, I would describe it as more of a paté.  I have no recollection of the ingredients printed on the label, but IIRC there is some sage in the mixture that gives it a distinctive flavor.

Here are a couple of links for you:
http://www.neesesausage.com/
http://jakecpunut.com/2009/05/liver-pudding-is-it-liver-or-pudding/


----------



## ibbones

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mmmm, kippered snacks, sardines in hot sauce, mustard sauce, smoked oysters in the tin!!! All good!


Me too.  One of my faves.  Keep them around and eat one or two cans a week.


----------



## cliffcarter

mneeley490 said:


> Um, not much straight from the can, but I do have a fondness for this. It brings back many memories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zqb-4214_1z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mneeley490
> __ Nov 29, 2013


Brown bread is a New England tradition that goes with baked beans on Saturday night. B&M is OK but if you can find a recipe, making it yourself will be much more tasty. BTW you have to make it in the can, no exceptions.


----------



## julliette

2 slices of toast.. one slathered with miracle whip the other one with peanut butter. some nice juicy slices of fresh garden ripen tomato...some slices of a sweet onion and of course.. 3 or 4 slices of nice crispy fried bacon and finish it off with salt and pepper. My father used to call them poison sandwiches. 

Don't knock it until you try it...yummy yummy.


----------



## gmc2003

Two of my favorites are peanut butter spread between two slices of american cheese or fried bologna.

chris


----------



## smokin monkey

Sorry but mine has to be Corned Beef (tinned) with Brown Sauce! Had it today with Beans On Toast!:yahoo:


----------



## eman

sardines packed in yellow mustard  on a saltine w/ a splash of Tabasco.


----------



## gone4nc

I like the cheap Aldi version of the McRib.
The cheapest totinos pizza is my favorite, I have 10 in the freezer right now. Thus one is not prepackaged but Iike hamburger with bacon and peanut butter.


----------



## vaquero01

Where OH Where to Start?

 Let's see, the jar of pickled pigs feet I keep in my under the counter wine bar? How about the Jar of pickled eggs? On a roll here..so let's keep going!! Sweet Sue Chicken and dumplings in a can (found it in college, a perfect pick me up after to much Genny Beer in a bucket) All this is good stuff.....I also keep an old coffee cup of bacon drippings on the back of the stove....drippings go with everything from making the best grilled cheese samwiches (see jalapeno bread recipe) to cooking corned beef hash with two eggs sunny side up on a Sunday Morning.


----------



## flyboys

GONE4NC said:


> ... Thus one is not prepackaged but Iike hamburger with bacon and peanut butter.



Same here.  A burger with cheddar cheese, bacon, and peanut butter.  It's outstanding!


----------



## davidhef88

vaquero01 said:


> Where OH Where to Start?
> 
> Let's see, the jar of pickled pigs feet I keep in my under the counter wine bar? How about the Jar of pickled eggs? On a roll here..so let's keep going!! Sweet Sue Chicken and dumplings in a can (found it in college, a perfect pick me up after to much Genny Beer in a bucket) All this is good stuff.....I also keep an old coffee cup of bacon drippings on the back of the stove....drippings go with everything from making the best grilled cheese samwiches (see jalapeno bread recipe) to cooking corned beef hash with two eggs sunny side up on a Sunday Morning.


Where did you oh to school that you could get Genny beer?  Always been a very limited market. I work across the street from the brewery.


----------



## vaquero01

THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY

 I wrestled for them from 84-88. There was a bar on High Street where they sold Beer by the 5 gallon buckets, Genny Beer (not Ale) was the cheapest at the time. Interior was picnic tables, music was awesome, typical jock/sports dive.


----------



## davidhef88

vaquero01 said:


> THE OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY
> 
> I wrestled for them from 84-88. There was a bar on High Street where they sold Beer by the 5 gallon buckets, Genny Beer (not Ale) was the cheapest at the time. Interior was picnic tables, music was awesome, typical jock/sports dive.


I was raised on that stuff. Mostly found in NY, PA, OH.


----------



## vaquero01

I was raised on Pearl and Lonestar.......I understood cheap beers by the time I got up North. Genny fit right in!!!


----------



## ajbert

I'd have to say potted meat, chilled to almost frozen.  My wife can't stand it that way but I love it!  I have many others, some of which have been mentioned.  My grandmother always made smothered okra.  Absolutely loved it!  Alas, I never got the recipe.  My wife and others have tried to replicate it but to no avail.  It was something very simple but no one has come close.  Of course, can skip calf fries, or Rocky Mountain oysters for the culinary types.  Absolutely love them, too!


----------



## venture

Heck, we like all kinds of garbage foods.

Not to give away my age?  I still like a can of Spam a couple times a year.  Cold and greasy?  Hot, salty and greasy?  Who cares?  Never tried smoking it tho?

For smoking, try a big old chub of cheap bologna.

Or a simple meatloaf.  Cheating there tho.  Meatloaf is gourmet food, not garbage.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Ok, just found this. There is a minimum of six cans of SPAM in the pantry at any given time. Eaten as Cold sammies, fried crisp on a Portuguese Roll w/ Ketchup or fried with Craft Mac & Cheese on the side. I am still burping up today's breakfast, a Fried Spam and Onion Omelette with plenty of Hotter Texas Pete. Growing up, Scrambled Eggs, crispy sliced potato Home fries w/Onions and canned Franco American Spaghetti. I have a thick sliced Bologna and fried Onion sandwich weekly. Hormel canned Corned Beef Hash and Poached Eggs is a common breakfast. And my all time Favorite, unfortunately no longer made....Buitoni's Toaster Pizza! A pocket of crackingly crisp dough filled with tomato sauce and cheese, with Beef ground so fine that you could not tell it was there. Two would guarantee to ward off a major Hangover but they could only be eaten one of two ways. Run through one cycle of the toaster rendering this round mouth full of magic warm on the outside and still almost frozen on the inside. Or two cycles of the toaster which was extra crispy and the first searing hot bite removed a layer of skin from the roof of your mouth!...Ahhh, the old days...JJ


----------



## coyote flatz

Mike65 said:


> Peanut butter and pickles on toast.  My wife and kids won't eat it but I like it.


Peanut butter and dill pickles (must be Farman's dill pickles) and mayo on bread or toast.  Introduced to my wife many years ago and converted her after the 1st bite.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do have to try the spam and little links in the smoker.  My mom does the links in BBQ sauce in a crock pot, low and slow.

Great thread here,

Don


----------



## rabbithutch

A banana sandwich - sliced cross-wise, not lengthwise - with mayo and peanut butter.  Use the whole banana and eat carefully as the slices sometimes want to come out on their own (the PB is supposed to take care of that but it doesn't always do its job).


----------



## venture

OMG Chef Jimmy!

I forgot about the corned beef hash!  Yeah!  A breakfast place in San Francisco called Sears! Looks like it came out of the 1920's? Lines of people waiting on the sidewalk to get in!  Nothing fancy.  Just plain old breakfast, even in SF.  Great corned beef hash and eggs.  So greasy, you gotta love it!

Now my other half makes her own corned beef hash.  Even better and to die for!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## worktogthr

I am a cheese fanatic...never had one I didn't like.. But when I want a burger or a sandwich, there is nothing better than processed American cheese...love it in omelets too.  My friends all kill me for ordering a sliced steak sandwich at our local pub and asking for American instead of the fancy ass cheddar it comes with.   And velveeta is the fakest of all but in my opinion the best...melts beautifully.


----------



## redheelerdog

Mdboatbum said:


> Vienna sausages. LOVE THEM.


Poodle Dix! - I love em, my kid does too!


----------



## markyque

LOL..I remember my mother eating mayo and peanut butter sandwiches.  I asked my wife if she had had one and she said sure all the time.
I said I don't remember her having one.

She said oh I have them after you go to work...dirty little secret?


----------



## venture

Hey, Marky?

My other half will put butter and mayo on a sandwich.

Go figger?  Grease fetish I guess?

Bacon grease I could understand.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## so ms smoker

This all brings me back to when mom would make Kraft mac and cheese (with the package of powdered cheese). Then take a can of spam, cut into 1/4 - 1/2 inch cubes and stir into the mac and cheese. Awesome!

   Mike


----------



## redwood carlos

Mine back in my young poor days, Ramen noodles, liquid strained, then add seasoning packet, Velveeta cheese and ranch dressing. Stick to your ribs goodness, and about a buck.


----------



## ajbert

worktogthr said:


> I am a cheese fanatic...never had one I didn't like.. But when I want a burger or a sandwich, there is nothing better than processed American cheese...love it in omelets too. My friends all kill me for ordering a sliced steak sandwich at our local pub and asking for American instead of the fancy ass cheddar it comes with. And velveeta is the fakest of all but in my opinion the best...melts beautifully.


The only cheese I've never liked was muenster and whatever was used on a pizza I only had a bite of two while I was in Sicily many years back.  As far as American cheese goes I guess I've become a bit of a snob.  I'll only buy Kraft Deluxe at the store but not picky when eating out.  Trying to figure out a way to smoke that Kraft Deluxe but not so sure the smoke will penetrate the individual plastic wraps...lol


----------



## aboynamedsue

Oh my, what a list this can be.....

Potato chips, mayo, and American cheese sandwich

Banana and mayo on toast, dash of salt, sometimes add peanut butter

Ramen, no broth, season packet, cheese

Peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich (green stuffed olives can be subbed for pickles)

sardine, Vidalia onion, braunschweiger, hot sauce, mustard on cracker

Smoked crappie, folded into soften cream cheese

Colby cheese in a bowl microwaved until melted.  Fork into face.

bacon and peanut butter sandwich

mac n cheese with shrimp cocktail sauce.  Or ketchup.

Hell, I'm a fat guy.  Feed me anything.


----------



## rohfan2112

Spam Parmesan. There, I said it. Breaded, fried, then into the pan layered with mozz, provolone, and marinara. Problem is nobody in my house will touch it. Actually, more for me!


----------



## rohfan2112

aboynamedsue said:


> Potato chips, mayo, and American cheese sandwich


You have a new best friend.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Jees Danny

What a thread.  You've brought back memories I haven't even concidered for decades.  Thank you.  For me it is Lipton Chicken noodle soupe--the dry/add water/cheepo stuff.  Always been my sick/comfort food.  Gotta tell you though, I hate hot dogs, but love love sausages--much better grade of lips and ass**oles.  LOL I grew up just after the depression and we didn't have much money--everything was really watched and everything on the plate was eaten--now or later

Thanks again

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Sue

You are a sick puppy.  Unfortunately, I see a lot of stuff on your list that looks and sounds really GOOD.  That's sad. LOL

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Danny

Somehow, my post got lost.  For me my DLS is Lipton Chicken Noodle Soup--the dry/add water and boil/cheepo kind.  Always has been. If I'm sick or cold or whatever that's my goto

Gary


----------



## guruatbol

Alright, I think I'll confess.

1- creamed corn right from the pantry to an open can with a spoon.  No dishes to clean!

2- Kraft mac and cheese, powdered cheese

3- spam  (found some in bacon flavor I need to try)

4- mix 2 and 3 - Yummy!

5- roman noodles cooked in microwave, drained and placed in a small bowl or insulated car drink mug, best foods, mayo, drained can of tuna, salt, pepper and mix it together sprinkle a bit of grated cheese on it and microwave 30 seconds or so to make it hot.  Good quick lunch!  You can skip the microwave if you make it fast enough and don't let it get cold!  I used to make this at work since we had access to real hot water, but nothing else to cook with including a microwave.

6- Creamed tuna on toast.

If I can make something from scratch, I much prefer that, but those things above I just need once in a while.

Mel

Keep smokin'


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Mel

For some strange reason, I can relate to and apprciate all of this????? I'm fully aware that this is very sick. Of course, the hounds love it when I have tuna, as they get the tuna juice on their food.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Red

 WTH is a Poolle Dix.  Never heard that term before

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Danny

You sure opend up a can of worms here.  Just love this thread.  I'm learning about dls that I didn't even know existed  . Gonna have to try them all out.  Thanks from the heart

Gary


----------



## palladini

Demosthenes9 said:


> For those of us old school folks who have a grease jar/can on the counter, a drippings sandwich.   Slather some bacon drippings from the can onto a piece of lightly toasted bread then put back in the toaster for a few seconds to heat the drippings up.
> 
> Oh, and the best part about eating a nicely cooked piece of beef is sopping up the juices/drippings with a warm buttered piece of baguette.


Yes, there is nothing better, cook some bacon, then remove it. The pan, drop a slice of bread in the bacon grease, leave it for minute, YUMMY is all I can say.  I do that every time We make bacon.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Gary.  Glad those memories are coming back.  That's one reason I started this thread.  Remembering the things Mom and Grandma fed ya are great memories we should not forget.  These things also become "comfort" food as we get older.  We can't explain why we eat this cheap stuff but we just HAVE TO eat it now and then.  I have seen a few on here that surprised me and maybe even a few I just might try;  behind closed doors and in the privacy of my own home you understand.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Ramen noodles is something I have not tried.  My step-Mom worked as a prison guard.  Since smoking is no longer allowed inside prisons; Ramen noodles have become one of the new forms of currency among the inmates.  Jut trivia you didn't need to know.  The wife likes sardines in tomato sauce but they must be put in the fridge the nite before.  Just can't get in to eating bait.  The English do have an item seen on many restaurant menus called white bait.  Just little tiny fish that has been cooked.  Hair, hide, bones and the brown spot under the tail.  No thanks.   Keep the interesting food combos coming.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## top shot bbq

Chuckles said:


> Scrambled eggs topped with grape jelly. Strawberry will do in a pinch, but grape is the best by far.


LOVE this also !!!

 Now I am a young guy when it comes to liking what I am to say next. Sous or Sows(depending where you are in the country) and mustard on ritz crackers.


----------



## bdawg

What a great thread!

When I was a kid, my mom used to give me leftovers of all kinds in my lunch. 

I would never know what was going to be in there.

Some of the weirdest sandwiches she made me includes: 

Baked beans (nothing else, just cold baked beans),

Cream cheese and black olives.

Spam with lettuce and mustard (cold right out of the can with that nasty gel still on it).

Once I moved out, I adopted this one of her concoctions:

A can of Campbell's Beef with vegetables and barley soup, heated up with NO WATER so it was thick like a stew, served over a bed of Instant mashed potatoes.

My own additions:

A can of chili heated up and stirred into a box of the Velveeta shells and cheese

Spread some sour cream onto bread or some kind of a dinner roll will hold you over.

I fell in love with SOS when I was in the Army.  Whether it was ham or beef, it didn't matter.  My wife will still surprise me with it every once in a while.

Same thing with corned beef hash - fried up so that it's got crispy chunks in it with fried eggs! YUM!


----------



## hoity toit

Mdboatbum said:


> Vienna sausages. LOVE THEM.


yep and spam.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Danny, 'ello ,Mate. I rushed through the post and saw no mention of good old Bologna 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





( a whole Chub) , slow smoked and glazed with a sauce, very good and a bit less expensive than other goodies. Of course I do the Spam (Hawaiian BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and enjoy doing Viennas the same way , when pressed for a Smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Try canned veggies that have been heated in a Smoker ,Creamed Corn , Peas, whatever... whole fresh veggies are hard to beat , like " Stickleback Potatoes" - sliced almost through and fanned with S/P and Butter , then smoked to doneness.

Hope this gives an idea , basically , Smoke anything . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## humdinger

Palladini said:


> Yes, there is nothing better, cook some bacon, then remove it. The pan, drop a slice of bread in the bacon grease, leave it for minute, YUMMY is all I can say.  I do that every time We make bacon.


LOL - I came from a more "humble" upbringing than my wife. Soon after we moved in together she asked why I keep a coffee mug of bacon grease in the fridge? I just smiled and pulled out the toaster and said "Let me show you something"....

Over time though I have developed a taste for the finer things, but I'd have to say my favorite simple "heat and eat" item is cheap freezer pizzas. I always throw more cheese and sauce on, but that is my favorite cheap comfort food.


----------



## tg pythons

If I'm buying macaroni and cheese, it has to be the standard Kraft Mac 'n Cheese, and I add sliced hotdogs!  

Another one is grilled cheese.  I have to use the Kraft Singles "cheese", dipped in tomato soup.

If I didn't have chops in the smoker now, I'd probably make the grilled cheese right now, because I just made myself hungry for it.


----------



## kc5tpy

I have had more fun reading things in this thread.  I also read them to the wife.  Sometimes we turn our nose up and sometimes we say hmmmm.  The last post by TG is typical.  Kraft Mac and Cheese with sliced hot dogs.  Now how much more cheap and nasty can ya get??  It is on the menu for next week.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad folks are enjoying and participating.  Keep 'em coming.

Danny


----------



## bdawg

a couple more:

pan fried leftover spaghetti by itself or in a sandwich

pan fried baloney or veal loaf sandwich with melted provolone and onions


----------



## woodz

Fried bologna on toast with mayo and maters...now I wouldn't think it to be nasty (cheap, yes) being I was raised on it but I know there are those out there that think its disgusting.. Vienna sausages is all I have in the boat along with potato sticks in a can..


----------



## kc5tpy

Those potato sticks in a can!  Great suff woodz.  Haven't had 'em or thought of those in years.  I like those also.  Can't beat fried bologna!

Danny


----------



## bumper

fryed sommer sausage on toast with mustard


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey woodz

Love it all, but potato sticks in a can??  Afraid you lost me there.  Seems like everybody else relates to it.  Just not in my realm  LOL  Little help please

Gary


----------



## woodz

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey woodz
> 
> Love it all, but potato sticks in a can??  Afraid you lost me there.  Seems like everybody else relates to it.  Just not in my realm  LOL  Little help please
> 
> Gary















potato_sticks.jpg



__ woodz
__ Dec 15, 2013






Great snacks on the boat.. and easy to eat while setting the hook! :)


----------



## davidhef88

When I worked in a kitchen I used to slice corned beef into 1/4 inch slabs, deep fry it and eat it like jerky.


----------



## speaks

Mine is canned clams on crackers. Love them.


----------



## rabbithutch

I've got another one.

We always called this a 'cheese deluxe' but it probably has another name.

Start with a piece of toast - or better yet a buttered and toasted English muffin.  Add a little mayo then sprinkle on grated extra strong cheddar cheese.  Next comes chopped cooked bacon and a slice of fresh homegrown tomato, then a bit more cheese.  Put it back in the toaster just to heat it up and start the melting of the top cheese.  Take it out and sprinkle alfalfa sprouts on top.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Danny , you are form Texas... do the Bologna thing... you'll thank me later...

Your oihO trapped Texan Amigo...

Have fun and. . .


----------



## speaks

Or a piece of bologna with Kraft cheese on top microwaved until cheese melts then roll it up and eat


----------



## tucson bbq fan

Lots of my favorite DLS already listed, so here goes:  SPAM (grilled, or in a breakfast sandwich), Smoked oysters in a can, Original Mac & cheese (powdered like so many others here), Bush's Grilling beans in a can, heat and eat noodle bowls with Siracha chili sauce.


----------



## woodz

Funny I haven't heard Cheese Whiz on toast mentioned...that was a fav back in the day..


----------



## rugerlab

Tuna salad on saltine crackers.  And yes the Mac n Cheese mixed with a package of shells and cheese!!!

Another standby is a slice of cheddar cheese on a BBQ potato chip (Lays ruffled)


----------



## JckDanls 07

My homemade version of Cocoa crispies....  Fill a bowl with rice crispies..  put some milk on (fresh from the tank in the milk house)....   a couple of tablespoons of Nestle's Quick (chocolate or strawberry)....   keep mixing until milk becomes flavored....  

Yum Yummmmm


----------



## flareside92

Man there are some pretty weird combinations but what the heck, everyone has their own tastebuds.

One of my favorites is my hot and spicy chili that I do competitions with, after it's sat for a couple days, over scrambled eggs and a slice or two of cheese over it all.

Gettin hungry just thinking about it!


----------



## stank56

Cheese whiz mixed with canned corned beef and spicy mustard. Spread the mix on bread then broil.


----------



## smoketopia

When I was a kid my grandmother would butter a piece of bread and then sprinkle powdered chocolate on it. I don't think it's all that weird but my kids do.

My guilty pleasure is spaghetti-os. My wife says they smell like vomit and doesn't want to be near me or in the house when I cook them (stove-top of course).

They are such a delightful, heavenly little circle treat!!!


----------



## phillip p smith

jam46 said:


> I like peanut butter and mustard sandwiches on toasted bread.


Me too!!  Used to make them at the deer lease!!


----------



## kc5tpy

OH NO!!    NOT SPAGHETTI-OS!!  I didn't think I would get those.  I need to go back and read in case I missed but I DO have 1 spaghetti-os.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I read these things and we should be ashamed.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The great thing about most of this is that these things are what Mom or Grandma fed us.  You just can't break away from those sort of roots.  If my British friends would chime in you would hear some stuff.  Jellied eels.  Marmite.  Vegemite.  "Pickle" ( totally different meaning here ).  Etc., Etc..  Most of this stuff is as bad as British sausage.  Hope you folks keep 'em coming.

Danny


----------



## sprky

How on earth I missed this is beyond me, but I did.

It's not so cheap any more but it's darn good. Toasted dark rye bread with; Mustard, Limburger cheese, onion, and kipper snacks. The Limburger cheese is what costs now days, 8 bucks for an 8oz bar. When Limburger cheese wasn't so expensive I would make these, take them to work let them sit on table till lunch. You get the best flavor at room temp. For those of you that don't know it Limburger cheese has a very strong Odor, and at room temp its very pronounced. The guys at work hated it, but if ya can get past the smell its very good. 

I also enjoy spam and eggs, fried Bologna, Elvis sandwiches which is peanut butter and banana, mac and cheese with little smokies, souse or head cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Bearcarver

I got in trouble for starting my BBQing too early, at about 4 years old.

I got caught standing on a kitchen chair, holding a wood handled fork, with a piece of Ring Bologna stuck on it, over the flame of Mom's Kitchen Gas Stove!!

I think my Dad ate it.

Bear


----------



## humdinger

Hey bear,

 I think if you could get a picture of a kid doing that, it would be a great Mother's Day Card!


----------



## aboynamedsue

Thought of another snack I like.  Flour tortilla, Colby or cheddar cheese, microwaved, add stolen Taco Bell sauce packet.


----------



## jarjarchef

aboynamedsue said:


> Thought of another snack I like.  Flour tortilla, Colby or cheddar cheese, microwaved, add stolen Taco Bell sauce packet.



Now that is funny........ I was just eating that very thing........:biggrin:


----------



## chad martinell

For me it's Jeno's frozen pizzas. For some reason they aren't around here any more... but they show up every once-in-a-while and I load up on them!

For the more home-made fair, it would have to be fried bologna sandwiches. A couple of slices of bologna, with little slits so it doesn't curl up as much, with some cheddar or american, a little mayo, mustard on toasted white bread.

Finally, and still in the sandwich range, growing up we had this little pocket sandwich maker called a toasty-tite. It was a circular mold that was hinged, and when you close it over your sandwich of choice (bread buttered on the outside!) it would cut off the crusts of the bread, making this circular sandwich with all of the ingredients sealed inside. Then you just throw it over burner and let it toast! The best were always PB&J, but you had to be really careful because the inside of the sandwich is a pocket of peanut butter/jelly magma ready to explode all over! I recently found a toasty-tite at a yard sale and I was so excited! Then my mom bought me one for Christmas too!!! Ah, life is good!


----------



## kc5tpy

Say it ain't so Chef Jeramy!!  Taco bell sauce pack?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   These things are just GREAT!  I'm sorry to keep bringing it up but sometimes I have tears in my eyes laughing.  We spend hours in prep time and smoking certain meals and then fry up a pack of cheap hot dogs or open a can of Spam for another meal.  Powered cheese for Mac and Cheese, uncooked cans of whatever, mustard and *X* sandwiches.  We are just a bunch of of charlatans at heart.  Here it is in one sentence:  *I LIKE JUNK FOOD*!  Not everyday but it has it's place in culinary history for me.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## gotarace

Liverwurst with raw onion and ketchup on dark rye here...Also Kraft Mac and Cheese...powder pack kind. It is the best by far. Spam chunks and scrambled eggs topped with american cheese for a quick meal.


----------



## mustplumb

Mdboatbum said:


> Vienna sausages. LOVE THEM.


You know that the first ingredient on the can is "mechanically separated chicken parts" YUM


----------



## bbqbrett

Like a lot of people on here the Kraft Mac & Cheese, with hot dogs or bacon.  Also Chef Boyardee or Spaghettios.  Spaghettios need the dogs as well.

Fried bologna sandwiches or peanut butter and bologna as well.  Occasional frozen pizzas, Red Baron for me.

Also hot dogs topped with Easy Cheese from the spray can, either sharp cheddar or cheddar n bacon.


----------



## jarjarchef

KC5TPY said:


> Say it ain't so Chef Jeramy!!  Taco bell sauce pack?  :ROTF   These things are just GREAT!  I'm sorry to keep bringing it up but sometimes I have tears in my eyes laughing.  We spend hours in prep time and smoking certain meals and then fry up a pack of cheap hot dogs or open a can of Spam for another meal.  Powered cheese for Mac and Cheese, uncooked cans of whatever, mustard and *X* sandwiches.  We are just a bunch of of charlatans at heart.  Here it is in one sentence:  *I LIKE JUNK FOOD*!  Not everyday but it has it's place in culinary history for me.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny



For me a lot of what it is, what is quick and easy for that moment. We get so focused on putting out the events that we miss the simple thing of eating. I will get almost home and realize that I have not eaten all day, I know crazy thought since I work around and with food. So I will usually grab a sub from the store on the way home. But on the days I already have stuff for dinner I will throw something on a tortilla shell with cheese and into the microwave. Throw a bit of salsa on it roll it up and it usually will hit the spot. One of the most interesting was when I forgot the hot dog buns. So I heated up the dog, melted some cheese with canned hot dog chili sauce and rolled it up in the tortilla shell, let's say it was messy and did not totally suck. My kids look at me funny when they see me pull the tortilla shells out. They start whispering " now what is he making?" I will just smile and say " don't knock it till you try it!"

I go back to what I said before. Not all Chefs eat gourmet at home. A friend of mine is probably one of the most creative Chefs I have had the pleasure to work with. He has a soft spot for Big Macs. Another one has a soft spot for frozen fish sticks.......

So keep eating what makes you feel good and brings you great memories!!!!!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  As always great stuff Chef.  Maybe someone should compile a cookbook of these things.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## joopster

If dinner isn't in order I like to snack, pretzels and hummus or cashews....and beer.


----------



## venture

Interesting to see this Joopster.

Just replenished my supply of Tahini today!

Hummus tomorrow!

Not really in the line of a dirty little secret, tho.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rugerlab

Wanted to have my favorite snack, Homemade Jerky but not really in the mood since my yellow lab had to be put down a couple of days ago who I shared my snacks with.  RIP Ruger


----------



## julliette

Sooo sorry to hear about your best buddy Ruger, I know how hard it is have to say a final good-bye to your pet, RIP Ruger.


----------



## rugerlab

Thanks Julliette


----------



## leah elisheva

Oh RugerLab, I am just reading this now, and INDEED know how painful that is, (to lose a dog), and I am so sorry about your loss! So sorry!

Please think of the good, remember the good - such as sharing jerky and so it goes - versus anything else near the end.

Here is to happy memories, and your sweet pal being with you _still,_ in that way, and in happy forms!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## rugerlab

Thanks Leah


----------



## huskerfan1414

Sorry to hear about Ruger.

Other than that news...what a great thread!  I'll try to think of a few of my guilty pleasures...

Peanut butter pickle, bannana, or pickle and bananna sandwich. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was very poor after college and lived on a steady diet of this once per day and grew to love it: Ramen noodles with tuna, cheese, and peas.  mmmmmmm heavenly

braunschweiger with crackers. usually turns into race with dad.

bologna, swiss, and chips sandwiched between white bread.  or salami and swiss chips and white bread.  All day baby.

Baked potato topped with the following: butter, sour creme, shredded cheese, fried eggs, salt, pepper, and loads of ketchup.  If you have not, you must try this.  MUST.

Brownies taste best when eaten with chips and washed down with orange juice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it's good though.


----------



## brgbassmaster

Love me some spam. Its great to because they serve it at mcdonalds on the menu. Spam, eggs and rice.


----------



## noboundaries

What an incredible thread! Everything from eeewws to laughter to tears.

I was a huge Kraft Mac n' Cheese fan growing up, but my wife introduced me to her version, which is elbow macaroni with Velveeta melted with a little milk.  I add a big spoonful of salsa to it.  LOVE IT!

Skippy smooth peanut butter and pepperocinis.  Be forewarned; if you try it you won't be able to stop.

Old cornbread or old sticky white rice in a bowl, a little whole milk, sugar, and cinnamon.  Breakfast of champions!

Cold potato salad made with mustard then topped with BBQ sauce once in your bowl.  Yummmmm.

KFC mashed potatoes, gravy, and cole slaw stirred together.  Come on, admit it, you know you love it!


----------



## Bearcarver

brgbassmaster said:


> Love me some spam. Its great to because they serve it at mcdonalds on the menu. Spam, eggs and rice.


I spent 2 hours in Guam, back in 1969, just long enough to change planes----From a nice plane to a not so nice plane, and the stewardesses got older & not so pretty too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## mlrtime

cambells chicken noodle soup in a can, it is an elixir of the gods.


----------



## fuzzyfishin

Thank you to everyone. Now I have to go back to the store in -17 temp and fix my wifes craving.

She hands me this list: shef-boy-r-d pizza,hotdogs and SPAM.

 My DLS would have to be gerbers baby food custard puding. I still have the marks from the wooden spoons.

Any cake or cookie dough in a box I mix up and eat out of a bowl including the raw egg, or mix it from scracth. My Grandma would chase me around the house.

White bread with cream and sugar on top, pork-n-beans with sliced hotdogs, original mac and cheese with leftover hamburger crumpled up.

  Wife won't allow the limberger in the house!!


----------



## humdinger

Bearcarver said:


> I spent 2 hours in Guam, back in 1969, just long enough to change planes----From a nice plane to a not so nice plane, and the stewardesses got older & not so pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


"Older and not so pretty!" HAHAHAHA! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## humdinger

fuzzyfishin said:


> Thank you to everyone. Now I have to go back to the store in -17 temp and fix my wifes craving.
> 
> 
> 
> She hands me this list: shef-boy-r-d pizza,hotdogs and SPAM.
> 
> 
> 
> My DLS would have to be gerbers baby food custard puding. I still have the marks from the wooden spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> Any cake or cookie dough in a box I mix up and eat out of a bowl including the raw egg, or mix it from scracth. My Grandma would chase me around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> White bread with cream and sugar on top, pork-n-beans with sliced hotdogs, original mac and cheese with leftover hamburger crumpled up.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife won't allow the limberger in the house!!


 My mom used to smack us with a wooden spoon too! It even had a hole in the center to ensure the air could escape upon contact with the skin, making for an excellent cracking sound and welt!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Friend

Sorry to hear about Ruger.  Sad  A man and his dog.............................

Gary


----------



## 801driver

woodz said:


> Fried bologna on toast with mayo and maters...now I wouldn't think it to be nasty (cheap, yes) being I was raised on it but I know there are those out there that think its disgusting.. Vienna sausages is all I have in the boat along with potato sticks in a can..


We bought two large chubs of Fricks Bologna today to slice about 3/8 in thick, rub with mustard/brown sugar and put on the grill with some wood chunks.  Freeze it up afterwards for great quick sandwiches.  Mayo and "maters" with a little onion are my favorite way, sometimes add a little BBQ sauce.


----------



## java

Great thread! Mine would have to be

1. peanutbutter lettuce and mayo sandwich on white bread

2.tuna casarole sandwich on white

3. canned smoked oysters

4.potted meat with saltines


----------



## bumper

spam fried hard


----------



## dennis waters

Potted meat in scrambled eggs !!!!


----------



## dennis waters

Big white onion sliced thick, saltines and thick sliced bologna and a Stiners Bock !


----------



## 74sharps

I agree with your like 100%.  One of the things that gets a cross eyed look every now and then is my fondness for cheese topped with grape jelly or honey.  Good stuff as far as I'm concerned.  Also like hot beef franks with cottage cheese and cold saurkraut.  To each his own....


----------



## rugerlab

Thanks Gary


----------



## charcoal junkie

When I make scrambled eggs I always mix a good amount of mustard in before I cook them. I like to grill thick cut slabs of Summer sausage. My son had left over taco meat with afried egg on a corn tortilla with cheese and sour cream for lunch. Around here during the Christmas holiday we have potatoe leftsa with real butter and sugar. When my mom was alive she made the best Mac salad it was great cold but better after we nuked it in microwave.


----------



## GaryHibbert

1---SWEET CREAM, THICKER THAN MAYO WITH SUGAR ON HEAVILY BUTTERED TOAST

2---LIVER FRIED TO THE CONSISTANCY OF SHOE LEATHER, WITH FRIED ONIONS AND BACON

3---Balogna, fried *WAY* beyond moist and jicy (read crispy), dejaun mustard, thick slab of onion, mayo, salt and pepper, in a sandwich

4---Elvis sandwich.  ONLY MY BANANA IS MASHED ALMOST TO LIQUID, AND SPRINKLED HEAVILY WITH SUGAR.  Put thickly on one piece of very heavily buttered toast.  On the other toast lots of penut butter.

5---Tuna cassarol.  Elbow pasta, drained can of flaked tuna, can of mushroom soup, frozen peas, lemon pepper, salt.  Stove top cook--takes no time.  Miss Linda won't touch it.

Gary


----------



## java

Oh!! I love liver, brown it up, make gravy out of the drippings, throw the whole thing

into a casserol dish and bake for about an hour. serve with some mashed potatoes

and you have a slice of heaven.

Dont eat too much or you are sure to bloat!! (as i have done too many times )


----------



## dennis waters

Java!!!! AIN't Nothing better than this, with mashed taters and biscuits to sop the gravy with.


----------



## kandl

Some very interesting things in this thread.  Some I have tried some I have NOT tried LOL  for me I'd have to list:

1. Kraft Mac & Cheese

2. Cheap frozen pizzas (jenos, tombstone ect)

3. and probably the weirdest one has been discontinued for years, but there use to be a Lipton dry "homestyle" chicken and noodle soup packets.  I would use about half the water and add salt and pepper and chicken bouillon and sometimes tear up some lunch meat and toss in to that and microwave it for a snack almost daily.

The one thing I have added to my must try list from this is a smoked slab of SPAM!


----------



## JckDanls 07

KandL said:


> Some very interesting things in this thread.  Some I have tried some I have NOT tried LOL  for me I'd have to list:
> 
> 1. Kraft Mac & Cheese
> 2. Cheap frozen pizzas (jenos, tombstone ect)
> 3. and probably the weirdest one has been discontinued for years, but there use to be a Lipton dry "homestyle" chicken and noodle soup packets.  I would use about half the water and add salt and pepper and chicken bouillon and sometimes tear up some lunch meat and toss in to that and microwave it for a snack almost daily.
> 
> The one thing I have added to my must try list from this is a smoked slab of SPAM!



Haaaa...  My mom used to work at Liptons back in the day..  needless to say we had hundreds of them packs (variety)


----------



## kandl

Boy I would have been a happy camper at your house eating all your soup! HAHA!


----------



## kc5tpy

Well I don't mean to  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   But are all the new folks bashful??  C'mon.  you know you have these nasty little pleasures.  I also like Kraft Mac and Cheese and Rice A Roni Spanish rice.  I am not a fish person but once in a while I even have canned tuna with mayo and finely chopped onion sandwich.  My first real girlfriend made these sandwiches for me many many years ago.  We will not discuss the memories that those sandwiches bring up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Even the chefs have fessed up to liking some good junk food now and then.  So let's hear it.  I know you new folks have a wealth of knowledge to add to this one.   Reading through it may make you smile and also bring back memories of Mom and Grandma.  That's where we all began.  If I can jar a memory or two and bring back Mom or Grandma for just an instant then the thread was worth posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mneeley490

Darn Danny. You just caught me with a mouthful of Frito's.


----------



## brooksy

Just seeing this and I'm a Vienna sausage lover. Also a big fan of any sardines. Corned beef hash from the can is awesome. Tomato and mayo sandwiches are great. Totinos pizza is eaten in my house once a week. And I love 7-11 wings!! The spicy ones faves.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello mneeley.  Long time no speak!  OH MAN!!  You would be surprised what I pay for a single serving bag of Fritos or Cheetos here.  Would break your heart!  I have to pay for shipping.  A single 2oz.? bag costs me about $2.00.  My British wife loves Crunchy Cheetos ( as do I )  and I love Fritos!  We give them as Christmas gifts because of the price.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## rgautheir20420

This is a pretty funny thread. I may not be that old yet, but I can remember something I used to make ALL the time in college that I loved. I would take a lb of Conecuh sausage, Roll Tide, (the thin kind) and put it in a piping hot pan. Then I'd sprinkle something sort of like a steak seasoning mixture with those big clumps of seasonings....I can't remember the name....and I'd pretty much burn it to a crisp. The seasoning would end up sticking to all of the sides of the sausages because of the fat that was rendering from the sausages. It was amazing! Needless to say, I gained a few lbs in college....


----------



## rgautheir20420

Brooksy said:


> Just seeing this and I'm a Vienna sausage lover. Also a big fan of any sardines. Corned beef hash from the can is awesome. Tomato and mayo sandwiches are great. Totinos pizza is eaten in my house once a week. And I love 7-11 wings!! The spicy ones faves.


This also reminded me of all the Totino's pizzas I'd eat. I like that microwaved and soft. Then I'd fold them in half and eat it like sammie. Pretty amazing.


----------



## brooksy

rgautheir20420 said:


> This also reminded me of all the Totino's pizzas I'd eat. I like that microwaved and soft. Then I'd fold them in half and eat it like sammie. Pretty amazing.


 I like my totinos crispy but my lady likes hers soft and chewy. It is such a great little fast meal and cheap!


----------



## grillmonkey

Saltine crackers placed flat on a microwave-safe plate, a small square of cheddar cheese and sliced jalapeño on top of each cracker. Melt cheese in microwave. Done!

Oh yeah, fresh is better, but canned boiled peanuts will do in a pinch. What? You've never heard of them? You can get them in every grocery store and convenience store around here!


----------



## rgautheir20420

Brooksy said:


> I like my totinos crispy but my lady likes hers soft and chewy. It is such a great little fast meal and cheap!


Ain't that the truth. This might be the wrong forum to say this but the fat content that is consumed in eating one of those pizzas could choke a horse though


----------



## welshrarebit

Spam musubis with furikake!


----------



## brooksy

Grillmonkey said:


> Saltine crackers placed flat on a microwave-safe plate, a small square of cheddar cheese and sliced jalapeño on top of each cracker. Melt cheese in microwave. Done!
> 
> Oh yeah, fresh is better, but canned boiled peanuts will do in a pinch. What? You've never heard of them? You can get them in every grocery store and convenience store around here!


 I make boiled nuts when they are in season around here. The canned ones are good in a pinch like you said. Anytime were driving around we always stop at a roadside vendor.


----------



## brooksy

Welshrarebit said:


> Spam musubis with furikake!


 just had a friend make these and I had never heard of them. It's peaked my interest and now someone here has brought them up have to try it.


----------



## phillip p smith

peanut butter and mustard. mixed well, on crackers or as a sandwich.


----------



## phillip p smith

Brooksy said:


> I make boiled nuts when they are in season around here. The canned ones are good in a pinch like you said. Anytime were driving around we always stop at a roadside vendor.


. I like mine roasted in the skin.

.How does boiling them affect the nut?


----------



## mike w

Wow, so many memories dredged up from this thread! As a kid these were my favorites. Pickled pigs feet in a jar, and sucking the jelly off them. Braunsweiger sandwich with onion and yellow mustard. Going to the bar with grandma and grandpa, sitting on the big bar stools and getting the Penrose pickled sausages and pickled eggs while they drank pabst blue rribbon beer. Penrose doesn't make those sausages anymore :( peanut butter and a thick slice of white onion sandwich. Dried beef and mayo sandwiches with my other grandpa. Home made Pemicin(sp) while deer hunting. I remember going up to the neighbors farm to play and being fed a mayonnaise and suger sandwich. 
In the army, taking smoked oysters and tins of sardines in mustard sauce, which I have a bunch of in the cupboard now :) and the ubiquitous ramen noodles, preferably korean. Oh and ranger pudding haha.
Great thread Danny!


----------



## mike w

Oh I forgot to add scrapple and souse to that list.


----------



## mike w

Phillip P Smith said:


> . I like mine roasted in the skin.
> 
> .How does boiling them affect the nut?



The nuts become soft and change texture. They don't taste like peanuts as much, more like a kidney bean to me. They are addicting!


----------



## brooksy

Mike W said:


> The nuts become soft and change texture. They don't taste like peanuts as much, more like a kidney bean to me. They are addicting!


  I'll agree they have more of a bean taste. I always get the Cajun. Mmmmm Mmmmm might have to make some this weekend!


----------



## welshrarebit

Brooksy said:


> just had a friend make these and I had never heard of them. It's peaked my interest and now someone here has brought them up have to try it.



They ROCK! My kids absolutely love them...

Just make sure you do them the big islan' stylin' way and put the spam in the middle!!! The rest of the state puts it on the top but it's so much better in the middle. The furikake is optional.

I'm guessing you don't have a gata: musubi mold. I have a double gata (makes two at a time). If not you can make them using the spam can as your mold. The smaller can, 8 oz(?), is the perfect size for making them.


----------



## allen

I to have had the Soft wonder bread, peanut butter, grape jelly, ruffles potato chips and sliced kosher dill pickles and it is not a bad sammie, my wife thinks I'M nuts but to see her eat cottage cheese and peaches all in one bowl makes me do a heave.


----------



## brooksy

Welshrarebit said:


> They ROCK! My kids absolutely love them...
> 
> Just make sure you do them the big islan' stylin' way and put the spam in the middle!!! The rest of the state puts it on the top but it's so much better in the middle. The furikake is optional.
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have a gata: musubi mold. I have a double gata (makes two at a time). If not you can make them using the spam can as your mold. The smaller can, 8 oz(?), is the perfect size for making them.


 I'm going to try it this weekend. Where would one find the furikake?


----------



## mitchetb

Cold leftover spaghetti between slices of heavily buttered bread.

Peanut butter and Miracle Whip sandwiches were a staple when I was a kid.  I don't much eat them now.

Eggs poached in Campbell's Tomato soup served over toast.  Also, served when I was a kid and I occasionally make it now to the disgust of all in the house.

Many others already mentioned.


----------



## bone player

My mother made a sandwich with Smithfield Deviled Ham Spread, mayo, and peanut butter (smooth) on white bread.  Loved it but haven't seen the ham spread in years.


----------



## welshrarebit

Brooksy said:


> I'm going to try it this weekend. Where would one find the furikake?



Asian section of supermarket.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 15, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> Spam musubis with furikake!


When I lived in Waimea I'd stop at Waimea Express on the corner of Opelo Road in the mornings and grab a few for the road!


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> When I lived in Waimea I'd stop at Waimea Express on the corner of Opelo Road in the mornings and grab a few for the road!



Yup, I stop there sometimes. Best price for diesel in Waimea...


----------



## brooksy

Welshrarebit said:


> Asian section of supermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ welshrarebit
> __ Oct 15, 2014


 I will find this!!


----------



## welshrarebit

Brooksy said:


> I will find this!!



It usually comes in small jars. 

Don't confuse furikake with the nori wrapper! The three main components are white rice, fried spam and nori.


----------



## pc farmer

worktogthr said:


> I am a cheese fanatic...never had one I didn't like.. But when I want a burger or a sandwich, there is nothing better than processed American cheese...love it in omelets too.  My friends all kill me for ordering a sliced steak sandwich at our local pub and asking for American instead of the fancy ass cheddar it comes with.   And velveeta is the fakest of all but in my opinion the best...melts beautifully.



Nothin better than american cheese.  Clearfield american is the best.

My junk food would be frozen pizzas, scrapple and pudding meat.


----------



## jirodriguez

Two pieces of white bread, 1 piece baloney, 1 piece Kraft (must be Kraft) orange cheese slice, mayo, ketchup, and a small piece of iceberg lettuce. Combine that with a Cup-o-Noodle soup and you can live like a college kid!

Got through many a nigh in the dorm room on that meal! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... and I recently discovered Oscar Meyer now has a jalapeno baloney, it is really good!


----------



## welshrarebit

Brooksy said:


> I will find this!!



Here's a pic of some of what you need. The four jars on the left are various furikake, spam, musubi mold (you can use the spam can as well), and the sushi nori sheets. I'd you are going to use the can for your mold cut the nori in half, the long way.













image.jpg



__ welshrarebit
__ Oct 16, 2014


----------



## brooksy

Welshrarebit said:


> Here's a pic of some of what you need. The four jars on the left are various furikake, spam, musubi mold (you can use the spam can as well), and the sushi nori sheets. I'd you are going to use the can for your mold cut the nori in half, the long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ welshrarebit
> __ Oct 16, 2014


 I bought my can of spam last night :biggrin: Do you think publix would have the furikake? Are you making actual sushi sticky rice or just regular rice?


----------



## jockaneezer

Quick and easy lunch I picked up off a sparky when I worked in a printworks was empty a can of Heinz baked beans, a can of tuna and a liberal sprinkling of canned sliced jalpeno peppers into a bowl and eat cold.

We had a microwave and toaster in the back office on that job and would send out for a curry on nightshift. We'd just started on the curry one night when we got called to a breakdown, an hour later we got back and popped our meals into the micro and Garry the sparky put his naan into the toaster. Unfortunately we got called back out and that night was always referred to as "THE NIGHT OF THE GREAT NAAN BREAD FIRE"


----------



## bonzbbq

I have gotta post in this, great thread by the way, my dls is peanut butter, mayo, and banana, or peanut butter, jelly and swiss cheese, and i also love the liver mush, vienna sausage (has to be the one with hot sauce on bread with mayo, spam fried and on a sammy or just in a plate with eggs, my father also grew up during the depression and he always had strange money saving concoctions to try, biscuit or bread crumbled in a glass of cold milk. I had a blast reading this thread, please keep them coming.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Brooksy said:


> I bought my can of spam last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think publix would have the furikake? Are you making actual sushi sticky rice or just regular rice?


We use sticky rice, like sushi. Your best bet for Furikake would be an Asian market. I can't get it here no Asian market, but I have ordered it off Amazon.


----------



## brooksy

We have a big Asian area in Orlando. I will hit one of the shops there. Guess I might as well get the nori there also.


----------



## kc5tpy

Welshrarebit said:


> Spam musubis with furikake!


Ok I gotta ask.  For us country heck rednecks; just what is it?  If it has fried spam in it,  it just MUST be good.  Fried spam and fried baloney rate right up there as gourmet food.  Glad the new folks are joining in.  Comfort food, home, Mom and Grandma.  Can't get better than that!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003

KC5TPY said:


> Ok I gotta ask.  For us country heck rednecks; just what is it?  If it has fried spam in it,  it just MUST be good.  Fried spam and fried baloney rate right up there as gourmet food.  Glad the new folks are joining in.  Comfort food, home, Mom and Grandma.  Can't get better than that!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 16, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 16, 2014






It also can come with scrambled eggs. I have also seen it made with Portuguese sausage.


----------



## kc5tpy

Reading the posts made me remember.  I never got into this one but I am sure some of the older members have eaten it:  one Grandpa used to have left over cornbread, crumbled in a glass of buttermilk and a sprinkle of sugar.  The one I did like but haven't eaten for years came from the other Grandpa.  Oatmeal for breakfast.  Not the milk, butter and sugar stuff.  Oatmeal with butter, salt and quite a bit of black pepper.  It just works.  My British wife makes me smile.  I like showing her flavours we take for granted back in the States.  She loves going to IHOP when we travel back BUT she can't understand bacon, eggs AND pancakes with syrup.  She has some eggs and bacon and then eats her pancakes like a dessert.  I kept telling her about bacon and jelly/jam.  She just can't "get" the sweet and savoury thing.  My work mates don't get it either.  Finally one day I ran in ( not letting her see it ) with a piece of toast with bacon and grape jelly on it, told her to close her eyes and just taste this.  What she said was: " That's just SOO wrong"!  Big smile on her face and then added: " but it's really, really good!"  Even though the things may sound strange you can get a big kick out of introducing new ( weird ) flavours to someone.  Brings back the memory of the first time you tried it as a kid and thought WOW!!  Keep the comfort food tradition alive in the family, it's ok to screw up your kids with some great tasting odd concoctions.  Never hurt us!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## brooksy

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Oct 16, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Oct 16, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also can come with scrambled eggs. I have also seen it made with Portuguese sausage.


 So which way do you suggest making them Case? Small nori lots of rice or completely wrapped in nori rice on both sides


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Oct 16, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ dirtsailor2003
> __ Oct 16, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also can come with scrambled eggs. I have also seen it made with Portuguese sausage.



Just use regular steamed white rice. 

We also make them with pork katsu (thinly sliced breaded pork), chicken katsu, Teri chicken, and tamago eggs. Some times for breakfast I'll do spam and a fried egg musubi.


----------



## brooksy

Welshrarebit said:


> Just use regular steamed white rice.
> 
> We also make them with pork katsu (thinly sliced breaded pork), chicken katsu, Teri chicken, and tamago eggs. Some times for breakfast I'll do spam and a fried egg musubi.


i can't wait to try this!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Brooksy said:


> So which way do you suggest making them Case? Small nori lots of rice or completely wrapped in nori rice on both sides



I like the nori so I vote for the fully wrapped. I also like wasabi with mine. 

Katsu would be tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

My ultimate favorite guilty pleasure is Loco Moco! If my arteries would let me, I'd eat it everyday all three meals!!! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136328/hes-loco


----------



## jirodriguez

My wife likes to crumble up saltine crackers in a bowl and put milk and sugar on them. I call it her "white cracker" cereal.... lol


----------



## kc5tpy

Hey thanks Case.  Sort of a sushi meets good pork fat taste.  I am not a fan of eating bait but if you replace that with fried spam I am THERE!!  I know, old dumb country redneck hick when it comes to eating bait but too old to change now.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   That looks like some fine eats.  I saw that Loco Moco on D.D.D..  WOW!  What is not to like about that??  Have been too darned lazy to make it for myself but nothing there you can fault.  In 1987 I won a trip to Oahu from a radio show.  Stayed at the Royal Hawaiian, right on Waikiki beach.  ( Just as a side note the hotels bring in a crew and rake the sand on the beech each night ).  Our room was $195 per night.  For that we had a lovely view of the back alley and the dumpsters.  It was going down hill then but you could see why all the movie stars stayed there back in the 50's/60's.  We travelled all over the island and I tried to stay away from the tourist places but I must have failed miserably because I never came across either of these dishes.  Thanks for sharing folks.

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003

KC5TPY said:


> Hey thanks Case.  Sort of a sushi meets good pork fat taste.  I am not a fan of eating bait but if you replace that with fried spam I am THERE!!  I know, old dumb country redneck hick when it comes to eating bait but too old to change now.  :icon_biggrin:   That looks like some fine eats.  I saw that Loco Moco on D.D.D..  WOW!  What is not to like about that??  Have been too darned lazy to make it for myself but nothing there you can fault.  In 1987 I won a trip to Oahu from a radio show.  Stayed at the Royal Hawaiian, right on Waikiki beach.  ( Just as a side note the hotels bring in a crew and rake the sand on the beech each night ).  Our room was $195 per night.  For that we had a lovely view of the back alley and the dumpsters.  It was going down hill then but you could see why all the movie stars stayed there back in the 50's/60's.  We travelled all over the island and I tried to stay away from the tourist places but I must have failed miserably because I never came across either of these dishes.  Thanks for sharing folks.
> Danny



I've had troubles finding both musabi and Loco Moco on different islands other than the big island! On Kauai a few years ago I could only get Loco Moco at two places, and the one was open when they wanted to be and closed when they wanted to be. Needless to say they were closed every time I was there! The one time they were open we'd just are. 

Musabi can be a bit of an acquired taste. If you don't like Nori or Furikaki that might be a negative.


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've had troubles finding both musabi and Loco Moco on different islands other than the big island! On Kauai a few years ago I could only get Loco Moco at two places, and the one was open when they wanted to be and closed when they wanted to be. Needless to say they were closed every time I was there! The one time they were open we'd just are.
> 
> Musabi can be a bit of an acquired taste. If you don't like Nori or Furikaki that might be a negative.



The loco moco was invented here on the big isle! Café 100 in Hilo invented it a long time ago. They have all kinds of different varieties! My favorite is a fish moco: grilled fish, fried rice, teri sauce and a over easy egg on top. 

I'm making some musubis right now... Not smoked ones though. My daughter gets home from school soon and she LOVES them.


----------



## cwmcintyre

BDawg said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> When I was a kid, my mom used to give me leftovers of all kinds in my lunch.
> I would never know what was going to be in there.
> 
> Some of the weirdest sandwiches she made me includes:
> Baked beans (nothing else, just cold baked beans),
> Cream cheese and black olives.
> Spam with lettuce and mustard (cold right out of the can with that nasty gel still on it).
> 
> Once I moved out, I adopted this one of her concoctions:
> A can of Campbell's Beef with vegetables and barley soup, heated up with NO WATER so it was thick like a stew, served over a bed of Instant mashed potatoes.
> 
> My own additions:
> A can of chili heated up and stirred into a box of the Velveeta shells and cheese
> Spread some sour cream onto bread or some kind of a dinner roll will hold you over.
> 
> I fell in love with SOS when I was in the Army.  Whether it was ham or beef, it didn't matter.  My wife will still surprise me with it every once in a while.
> Same thing with corned beef hash - fried up so that it's got crispy chunks in it with fried eggs! YUM!



Awesome thread! 

I was hoping someone would bring up SOS. While I never spent any time in the military, it was something my mom used to make that I absolutely loved. Buddig "chipped" beef, flour, milk, salt and pepper over toast. Haven't had it in years but may have to fire up a batch.

One thing I do still frequently enjoy is Minute Rice cooked then loaded up with butter, cinnamon and sugar. Almost like a hot breakfast cereal. Goes great with pork chops. 

Thanks for bringing back some great memories!

Chuck


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've had troubles finding both musabi and Loco Moco on different islands other than the big island! On Kauai a few years ago I could only get Loco Moco at two places, and the one was open when they wanted to be and closed when they wanted to be. Needless to say they were closed every time I was there! The one time they were open we'd just are.
> 
> Musabi can be a bit of an acquired taste. If you don't like Nori or Furikaki that might be a negative.



I'm guessing that on Kauai you'd have to look for their version of spam musubi... Goteburg musubi! I swear they go nuts for that stuff... 

http://tastyislandhawaii.com/2011/02/26/hormel-goteborg-sausage-kauai-label-design/

The guy that wrote this use to be a SMF member back in '07! If you use the search engine and type in pomai you'll get a some of his Hawaiian style recipes...


----------



## jarjarchef

I need to see if I can find some of this stuff, so I can try it. ...

Just looked it up and will have to get work to buy it. Something about $45 after shipping for 2#  just is not on my budget list.....

Maybe some of the Asian markets will have it....


----------



## jarjarchef

So quick question.....

The brown garvy for the loco moco....... is it just a standard brown gravy like you see with a Salsbury steak or something else?


----------



## java

hamburger gravy over mashed taters, nuff said!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

jarjarchef said:


> So quick question.....
> 
> The brown garvy for the loco moco....... is it just a standard brown gravy like you see with a Salsbury steak or something else?



Yep I just buy the cheap brown gravy packet. My friend who introduced me to Loco Moco used a family recipe, one that couldn't be passed around. Some do use mushroom gravy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> I'm guessing that on Kauai you'd have to look for their version of spam musubi... Goteburg musubi! I swear they go nuts for that stuff...
> 
> http://tastyislandhawaii.com/2011/02/26/hormel-goteborg-sausage-kauai-label-design/
> 
> The guy that wrote this use to be a SMF member back in '07! If you use the search engine and type in pomai you'll get a some of his Hawaiian style recipes...



Thanks for the great article! Next time we are there I'll have to look for it! The sausage looks like summer sausage except expensive!!! Going to have to do some research on it.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Cwmcintyre.  If SOS isn't mentioned here it should be.  We did have a thread started on SOS around the same time as I started this one.  Maybe that's why.  It may also be that folks don't consider it as "junk food".  I know it is a staple at my house.  One of the first things I made for my English wife.  Now she can't get enough of it.  If I am cooking the weekend breakfast I have no need to ask what she wants.  Apparently I didn't make it often enough so she made me show her how to make it so she doesn't have to wait for me.

Glad the memories came back for you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## JckDanls 07

Cwmcintyre said:


> BDawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a great thread!
> 
> When I was a kid, my mom used to give me leftovers of all kinds in my lunch.
> I would never know what was going to be in there.
> 
> Some of the weirdest sandwiches she made me includes:
> Baked beans (nothing else, just cold baked beans),
> Cream cheese and black olives.
> Spam with lettuce and mustard (cold right out of the can with that nasty gel still on it).
> 
> Once I moved out, I adopted this one of her concoctions:
> A can of Campbell's Beef with vegetables and barley soup, heated up with NO WATER so it was thick like a stew, served over a bed of Instant mashed potatoes.
> 
> My own additions:
> A can of chili heated up and stirred into a box of the Velveeta shells and cheese
> Spread some sour cream onto bread or some kind of a dinner roll will hold you over.
> 
> I fell in love with SOS when I was in the Army.  Whether it was ham or beef, it didn't matter.  My wife will still surprise me with it every once in a while.
> Same thing with corned beef hash - fried up so that it's got crispy chunks in it with fried eggs! YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome thread!
> 
> I was hoping someone would bring up SOS. While I never spent any time in the military, it was something my mom used to make that I absolutely loved. Buddig "chipped" beef, flour, milk, salt and pepper over toast. Haven't had it in years but may have to fire up a batch.
> 
> One thing I do still frequently enjoy is Minute Rice cooked then loaded up with butter, cinnamon and sugar. Almost like a hot breakfast cereal. Goes great with pork chops.
> 
> Thanks for bringing back some great memories!
> 
> Chuck
Click to expand...


next time try SOP instead of SOS... use a big ol baked potato instead of toast ....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I introduced my boys to SOS last winter, they've been requesting it ever since! The oldest asked what SOS meant, my wife stopped me before I Blurted it out.


----------



## jarjarchef

My grandfather used to make SOS a lot. It was about the only thing he could make, but it was great. I have never been able to replicate what he did.


----------



## kc5tpy

Ahh.  There is the rub jarjarchef.!  You are trying to recreate the memory.  I am sure your SOS is pretty much exactly what he made but will never quite taste the same because he isn't there to share it with you.  When I was knee high to a gasshopper my Grandpa would cut up my egg and bacon for me.  Just cut them up.  Now we are just talking fried egg and a slice of bacon,  I have *NEVER* had such fantastic eggs and bacon since that wonderful old man died.  The dish we can recreate, the memory will just have to live on in our hearts and minds.

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef

Oh I am totally with you on the memories Danny. Tons of meals, food and just ingredients that bring them flooding back in. And yes you are correct, some things I make today and hear this is the best I have ever had, but in my head the memory or where I first had it or had it with is so much better. However he did put something else in his that I can't put my finger on, I never will because I can't ask him, but I still really enjoy the simplicity of the dish. I have made it for my family before, but dont call it SOS, but they usually will clean the plate.

For those that eat SOS and want a little diffrent touch. In a bowl on the side have a couple heaping tablespoons of sour cream and add a little of the SOS to it to temper it. Then mix he mixture back into the rest of the SOS. It just adds a bit of richness to it. It will give a slight twist.

When I make mine I will make usually a couple pounds of ground beef worth, chipped beef is too expensive. I will heat up leftovers and eat them with rice, noodles, biscuits and just about anything I can find.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Jeramy.  I too use ground beef.  Sour cream?  You sly old dog.  You are sneaking in a bit of the old Beef Stroganoff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I can see that working really well.

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Jeramy. *  I too use ground beef*.  Sour cream?  You sly old dog.  You are sneaking in a bit of the old Beef Stroganoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that working really well.
> 
> Danny


When I was in the service, SOS was always with ground beef. I'm not sure if they ever really used Chipped Beef because of the cost.

If you've had them both, you can tell that the stuff with ground Beef should be called SOS (because it looks like S on a shingle), and the stuff with Chipped Beef ($8 to $10 per pound) should be called Creamed Chipped Beef on toast, and doesn't look anything like S on a shingle.

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Bear.  YEP!!  SOS was always ground beef in the Corps also.  I have never had the creamed chipped beef , as I agree it should be called; but I agree it is probably a different dish.  I think the cheaper the ground beef the better.  Need all that tasty fat to get good SOS!

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef

Grandpa always made it with ground beef. I have had a few retired soldiers tell me they had it with chipped beef. Unfortunately for me I never got to experience SOS in the military. 

I will stick with the ground beef. 

Danny not too much on the sour cream, just enough to give it some richness. 

Have any of you smoked the ground beef, then make SOS out of that? I would say a pan under it with some onions to catch the drippings for the gravy. Just a thought....


----------



## kc5tpy

Way Hey Jeramy!   FANCY SOS!!  Will have to give that one a try although I don't think much smoke should be added.  IMHO it would change the dish into something else.  But HEY! what do I know??  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef

SSOS!!!!!!!
Sometimes you need to bend the rules. Sounds like I need to make it for a test. Lunch for Monday maybe???
Tomorrow my daughter and I are going to make smoked beef stroganoff. ... with home made noodles. We will do a post for it....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

jarjarchef said:


> SSOS!!!!!!!
> Sometimes you need to bend the rules. Sounds like I need to make it for a test. Lunch for Monday maybe???
> Tomorrow my daughter and I are going to make smoked beef stroganoff. ... with home made noodles. We will do a post for it....



Mmmmm, love cold smoking a tri tip then slicing thick for stroganoff! Yumm!


----------



## kc5tpy

jarjarchef said:


> SSOS!!!!!!!
> Sometimes you need to bend the rules. Sounds like I need to make it for a test. Lunch for Monday maybe???
> Tomorrow my daughter and I are going to make smoked beef stroganoff. ... with home made noodles. We will do a post for it....


Slow down my friend!!!   It will take me about 10-12 hours to get there.  You need an unbiased person to test it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef

What time does your flight land Danny? Want to make sure the beer is cold and the thin blue smoke is flowing........


----------



## bluewhisper

Fast cheap and easy Asian style soup. Maybe canned broth, maybe broth from bones I boiled. Napa cabbage cut fine, maybe sprouts, probably hot pepper, sesame oil, soy and sometimes rice vinegar, and a wafer of ramen-type noodles, crushed. Or, just skip the broth and noodles and have it as a salad.


----------



## krisby1

White bread, Miracle Whip, crunchy peanut butter, sliced banana, raisins and crushed potato chips!  Yum.  And a glass of sweet tea.


----------



## smokewood

I love Corned Beef Hash, but it's got to be made with tinned Potatoes.  If you are not familiar with Corned Beef Hash it is basically Corned Beef, Onions & chunks of Potatoes, all fried up, and let it go crispy. Some people pimp it up by throwing in beans and all other stuff


----------



## jarjarchef

smokewood said:


> I love Corned Beef Hash, but it's got to be made with tinned Potatoes.  If you are not familiar with Corned Beef Hash it is basically Corned Beef, Onions & chunks of Potatoes, all fried up, and let it go crispy. Some people pimp it up by throwing in beans and all other stuff



Love the cheap canned corned beef hash, has to be crispy.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokewood said:


> I love Corned Beef Hash, but it's got to be made with tinned Potatoes.  If you are not familiar with Corned Beef Hash it is basically Corned Beef, Onions & chunks of Potatoes, all fried up, and let it go crispy. Some people pimp it up by throwing in beans and all other stuff





jarjarchef said:


> Love the cheap canned corned beef hash, has to be crispy.


Guys---Get no argument here---*Crispy*!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Danny

Your comment about memories got me thinking about a couple of my favorites--just like my Grampa used to make

Pepper sandwiches--just heavily butter whole wheat bread and THOROUGHLY cover it with fresh cracked pepper (as in turn it very black)

Shrimp sandwiches--canned shrimp (the cheap, bait sized ones) on heavily buttered toast, with LOTS of pepper

And you're right--love them, but their just not the same as when he made them

Gary


----------



## graywolf1936

Liverwurst sandwich on rye bread with mustard. Anchovies on slice fresh tomatos with olive oil and french bread to dunk In the juice.


----------



## cwmcintyre

jarjarchef said:


> Oh I am totally with you on the memories Danny. Tons of meals, food and just ingredients that bring them flooding back in. And yes you are correct, some things I make today and hear this is the best I have ever had, but in my head the memory or where I first had it or had it with is so much better. However he did put something else in his that I can't put my finger on, I never will because I can't ask him, but I still really enjoy the simplicity of the dish. I have made it for my family before, but dont call it SOS, but they usually will clean the plate.
> 
> For those that eat SOS and want a little diffrent touch. In a bowl on the side have a couple heaping tablespoons of sour cream and add a little of the SOS to it to temper it. Then mix he mixture back into the rest of the SOS. It just adds a bit of richness to it. It will give a slight twist.
> 
> When I make mine I will make usually a couple pounds of ground beef worth, chipped beef is too expensive. I will heat up leftovers and eat them with rice, noodles, biscuits and just about anything I can find.



Sour cream? Taking SOS to a more gourmet level. I like it. Very strong work!


----------



## bluewhisper

From the movie Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers:


----------



## pellet

No secret here!

I love spam fried with just yellow mustard or the bacon spam and have  spam BLTs.  My 7 yr old grandson tried some this summer because we hadn't shopped to restock the camper. I offered it to him and he had never had it and ate a slice on a slice of bread, then 2 slices of bread and then asked for the remainder just out of the skillet.

Ive been know to do grilled pb and jelly sandwiches.  I also like pb and onion or tomato sandwiches.

 I do like my van camps cold also and hotdogs, no bun ,just yellow mustard.

Have eaten lots of braunsweiger as a kid!

Oncea year I go into a sardine and kipper snack craze with crackers


----------



## smokewood

You got me thinking, and drifting back to when I was a little kid, and that brings me back to Bury Black Puddings.  We used to eat them on the market with loads of vinegar, salt & pepper, and a dollop of strong mustard if you could handle it. Life was good


----------



## graywolf1936

KC5TPY said:


> Hello shtrdave.  Don't worry.  Youe secret is safe with me!  This stuff is GREAT!  Folks who spend HOURS smoking a butt or brisket, and YEARS trying to develop the perfect smoked butt or brisket; and then they admit to cheap hot dogs, Spam, Vienna sausages and instant potatoes.  Some of these things I have tried; others sound strange but most have me rolling on the floor laughing.  Have to admit:  YEAH I have eaten that before.  EX military will also have to remember Sea Rations or what ever they are called in your particular branch.  Most times eaten cold.  WHAT NASTY TASTING CR**!  But when you were that hungry they were almost as good as a well cooked T-Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello greywolf.  No disrespect meant or intended.  Thank you for service.  Semper Fi!  Was an air wing Marine radio operator.  We never had to put the packs on and walk/march to where we were going, we rode in trucks.  Yes I know we were wusseys!   But I can live with that!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Still we never had the opportunity to heat to heat our meals if deployed.  Of course most times we were based somewhere there was hot food provided.  Ok! Ok!  So I was one of those Marines who never got shot at and by groundpounder definition I was not a REAL Marine BUT!;  when you folks were pinned down and needed air cover; who did you call?  You are welcome.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Again I MUST say, Semper Fi my brother! From now to my death.   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## graywolf1936

KC5TPS.  Not Army ,  Air Force  1955 to 1975. Yep I'm an old guy. Was in Security Police. Ate some C rations, Ate off the back of a mess hall truck while on post and in a nice warm mess hall. I am proud of each and every one of our military brothers and sister what ever branch they served in.


----------



## Bearcarver

graywolf1936 said:


> Quote:
> 
> There were "C" ration, no you don't eat them cold, you put them under your jeep hood and let them get hot Ha Ha
> 
> Originally Posted by *KC5TPY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello shtrdave.  Don't worry.  Youe secret is safe with me!  This stuff is GREAT!  Folks who spend HOURS smoking a butt or brisket, and YEARS trying to develop the perfect smoked butt or brisket; and then they admit to cheap hot dogs, Spam, Vienna sausages and instant potatoes.  Some of these things I have tried; others sound strange but most have me rolling on the floor laughing.  Have to admit:  YEAH I have eaten that before.  EX military will also have to remember Sea Rations or what ever they are called in your particular branch.  Most times eaten cold.  WHAT NASTY TASTING CR**!  But when you were that hungry they were almost as good as a well cooked T-Bone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny


We didn't have any Jeeps handy to heat our "C" rations. We used the best little stove in Vietnam-----A little wire stand with a hoop on top that you could set you C-ration can in/on. Then we'd roll a little ball of C-4 & light it for under the can. Burned a nice blue flame for a loooong time!!

Bear


----------



## tropics

Bearcarver said:


> We didn't have any Jeeps handy to heat our "C" rations. We used the best little stove in Vietnam-----A little wire stand with a hoop on top that you could set you C-ration can in/on. Then we'd roll a little ball of C-4 & light it for under the can. Burned a nice blue flame for a loooong time!!
> 
> Bear


Bear That brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## kc5tpy

Well here is my confession men  I am JUST a little younger than you.  I was lucky enough to miss Viet Nam.  Thank God I was never shot at in anger.  I humbly respect and honour the sacrifice you men made and honour the chances you took with your lives.  I only JUST missed Viet Nam but thank God I did.  I have served with many Nam vets.  Hard to get details from them but I have heard enough to know; as I expected war isn't vert nice to say the least..  You men have my humble thanks and respect for serving your country.  My time in the military pales in comparison.  I was a "peace time soldier".  You men were/are the REAL DEAL!!  In comparison with what you men did I am almost ashamed to claim I served.  Once a Marine always a Marine but you guys really put it on the line for God and Country.  Thank you SOOOO very much.

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Bear That brings back a lot of memories.


Hopefully not the bad ones!!

Bear


----------



## 801driver

Since we may have gotten a little off toppic here, I will keep it going talking about grilling bacon and eggs in a different than normal way and smoking something unusual for this forum, 12 inch  Goodyear drag racing slicks.

If any of you are Drag Racing fans out there, some of you might have heard of John Force Racing.  (nitromethane powered drag race funnycars.)  He has a big Multi million dollar a year operation now, race cars that can accelerate from zero to 300+mph in 4 seconds. 

A whif of burnt nitromethane beats the hell out of the best hickory smoke you have ever smelled.

I have always rooted for the underdog, so the master Goodyear smoker is a little off my list now, but I still respect him for what he has accomplished because:.

Back in 1965-8 or so can't remember, when he was starting out, he came to Tulsa, OK to race.  I got at the track early as usual.  I saw him crawl out of his sleeping bag under his angle single race car beat up Chevrolet hauler truck he had drove in from Califorina.  Later when I walked by he had his hood up with the motor running.  I noticed he had someone weld a "griddle" to his left exhaust manafold and he had bacon going and was just cracking the eggs on it.  Later in the day he won the1st place $500 funny car prize.

Later heard an interview about his early years.  He did not have $ for a motel room or enough for going out to eat  for breakfast.  All his money went into making his car go fast.  That he did well. 

He was a man on a mission, what ever it took.  Anyone here that ever heard of him might appreciate his "manafold grill" survival mode..

I have a piece of 1/2 in glass on top of one of his 8000hp Kieth Black 500Ci aluminum engine blocks (windowed out beyond repair) beside my recliner for an end table.  It has his and 12 other "who is of who is of drag racing" signatures ranging from Gartlis, Perdome, Kilitta, etc.  Nice place to set my beer while I am smoking, thinking about next weekends smoking Goodyears on burnouts.


----------



## smokewood

Danny you should never ever be ashamed that you served in the Armed Forces for which ever country you served for, be it the US, UK or another allied country  There is a honour among servicemen (and women) that you will never get anywhere else, and also the camaraderie that you will never find elsewhere.  I doesn't matter if you served in peace time or in war, the point is that you served, and "you did your bit" and unfortunately some tours are worse than others. In the case of the UK you signed up, you took the Queens Shilling and you did what was expected of you. 

You just have to look at the Poppy Day Parades up and down the country and see servicemen & women from all 3 services marching shoulder to shoulder, some have more medals than others, but they are marching as one.

I might have gone off topic, But It had to be said


----------



## Bearcarver

smokewood said:


> Danny you should never ever be ashamed that you served in the Armed Forces for which ever country you served for, be it the US, UK or another allied country  There is a honour among servicemen (and women) that you will never get anywhere else, and also the camaraderie that you will never find elsewhere.  I doesn't matter if you served in peace time or in war, the point is that you served, and "you did your bit" and unfortunately some tours are worse than others. In the case of the UK you signed up, you took the Queens Shilling and you did what was expected of you.
> 
> You just have to look at the Poppy Day Parades up and down the country and see servicemen & women from all 3 services marching shoulder to shoulder, some have more medals than others, but they are marching as one.
> 
> I might have gone off topic, But It had to be said


And Well Said too!!

Bear


----------



## kesmc27

God.... sea rations...green eggs and ham, it was the best if you had to eat. And the kids thought MRE's were bad.....


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I remember the beans and weenies.  I could eat those cold.  Spaghetti and sauce?  That was VILE!  Especially cold.  Noodles and ketchup!  I still like cold ( out of the fridge ) pork and beans with hotdogs.  ( Dirty Secret )  Thanks Mike they were really GREAT!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bdawg

kesmc27 said:


> God.... sea rations...green eggs and ham, it was the best if you had to eat. And the kids thought MRE's were bad.....


I was in my basic training in '82.  The C-rats they were giving us were dated from the 60's.  Ugh.

The green skin on that always formed on top of the green eggs and ham C-rats was enough to send shivers up and down my spine. 

We got to heat them up once in a rare while, but most of the time they were cold, and the ham and eggs was the worst of the lot when they were cold.

I also agree the beans and franks were probably the best, along with the canned fruit like the pears, peaches, or mixed fruit.


----------



## xray

My DLS:












image.jpg



__ xray
__ Aug 9, 2015






Or any pickled sausage like Tijuana Mama or Firecrackers. There was a point in my life that I would eat one of these daily with coffee for breakfast!


----------



## pops6927

Potted Meat Sandwiches, liverwurst and onion sandwiches,  headcheese sandwiches, blood sausages, knockwursts, etc. are my favorites.


----------



## venture

Liverwurst and basic liver sausage are favorites of mine, being of part German blood.

For me, not even any secret guilt there.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cal1956

I'm with the guy waaaaay back on page one , I like turnip greens  ..can't get enough of them

regarding the military , I never served , but my son is starting his 16th year in the Navy ...so I kinda did my part ...lol


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  I missed some of these.  Sorry.  Liverwurst ( liver sausage) YOU BET!!  And GOTTA have onions!  TURNIP GREENS!  GOD I wish I could find them in England!  Add a little pepper vinegar!  Collard Greens also!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Talkin about greens we are showing our age a little guys.  I don't think the youngsters have any idea.  Good greens cooked with bacon or bacon fat.  Little garlic.  Onions.  My goodness that makes me hungry!  Anyone try beet greens??  I cook those a little different.  Love those too!

I started this as a "dirty little secret but it has grown into some darn good old style foods!  It just keeps expanding!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## meskc

Demosthenes9 said:


> For those of us old school folks who have a grease jar/can on the counter, a drippings sandwich.   Slather some bacon drippings from the can onto a piece of lightly toasted bread then put back in the toaster for a few seconds to heat the drippings up.
> 
> Oh, and the best part about eating a nicely cooked piece of beef is sopping up the juices/drippings with a warm buttered piece of baguette.


I am with you on this one, but with eggs over easy to soak up the yoke.


----------



## sigmo

This is a fantastic thread!

Some of these have already been mentioned, but:

Place saltines in a ring around the perimeter of a microwave safe plate (I like a corel dinner plate).  Cover each cracker with shredded cheese or place a chunk of cheese on each one.  Nuke until the cheese is bubbling nicely and running off of the crackers toward the center of the plate.  As it cools, with just the right amount of nukage, the cheese sets up rather hard and crispy with the grease separated. Mmmmm!  Watch through the window of the nuke to get the timing just right for your microwave oven.

Smoked oysters straight from the can.

Smoked kippered snacks straight from the can.

A can of cheap chili with beans with a couple of cut-up hot dogs added before nuking.

A true gourmet delight is a slice of braunschweiger on a saltine with a slice of onion on top, drizzled with lemon juice.

A slice of bologna or sandwich meat and a slice of cheese wrapped around a nice crisp kosher dill pickle.

Buttered saltines with some smoked paprika sprinkled on top, toasted in the oven.

Put a couple of eggs with a splash of cream and some salt and pepper into a microwave safe bowl (gotta love the Corel deep soup bowls).  Whisk it with a fork.  Place in the nuke and, watching through the window, zap until it starts to swell up and rise.  Take out and whisk again with the fork.  Pop it into the microwave again and repeat.

Keep doing this until it's just right.  Eat with the fork, and you just had scrambled eggs in a couple of minutes and only dirtied one bowl and one fork.  :)


----------



## gearjammer

I love really good, especially smoked food.

Good mac and cheese, but also the Kraft with the powdered whatever it is.

They are not the same thing, I would not call the Kraft stuff mac and cheese.

Hoffman hot dogs, fried Spam sammidges (nothing cheap about that anymore)

Chef Boy ar dee canned spaghetti cold right out of the can,fried bologna sammidges.

Man I've got a lot of these DLS.

Good thread, I read every one of them, it was a good time.

I had fun, hope everyone else did too.


----------



## kc5tpy

Before I reply here I want you guys to know that MOST! of this stuff ( basically ALL of this stuff ) I can not get here in England.  I have been here for 16 yrs. and you guys are breaking my heart!  When I get back to Texas I *STUFF* my face with many of these things.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"A can of cheap chili with beans with a couple of cut-up hot dogs added before nuking."

Kraft Mac and "whatever that cheese tasting substance is.

Fried Spam or fried bolonga sandwiches.  With raw onion I would add.

I am with you guys; ALL THE WAY?  Is there something wrong with us??  What were our Moms' thinking?  LOVE my Mom to death but this stuff is "JUNK" food!!

I found out an odd fact.  Bare with me a little guys; this is odd.  Due to divorce my brother and I were not raised together.  Because of things we saw each other rarely growing up.  So the last time I was back in Texas; not wanting to bother Mom with cooking we decided to do our own ( Mom is Mom so we had to tell her NO! ).  So we decided to smoke some sausage.  Good enough.  What with it??  Brother says he likes pork n beans.  I am starting to get twitchy here because there is only one brand I like.  "Yeah AND??"  He says there is only one brand he likes.  "Yeah AND???"  "They MUST be put into the fridge and served cold."    He wanted my brand served the only way I like them.  How crazy is that?  This is not from Mom or our childhood.  Sausage or hotdogs and that specific brand of pork n beans served that way!  What are the odds?

OK.  So it sounds like rambling but I just thought it was strange.  I guess good junk food is good junk food and it was bound to happen.

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokesontuesday

Fried smoked bologna sandwiches with mustard and American Cheese (perfectly happy if the bologna isn't smoked too)

Velveeta Shells and Cheddar

Chef Boyardee Beefaroni

Smoked sausage chopped up in a pot of homemade mac and cheese (this is like last meal territory for me)

Poke salad (or sallet depending on your locale)

Greasy corned beef diner hash


timmyk said:


> Also grew up eating radish and butter sandwiches. My grandma got me started on them when I was little. Has been years since I have had one. The memories are rushing back. She is quite a lady !!!!


Thought my grandma was the only one that ate those.


----------



## smokeymose

How about a plain old bologna & cheese white bread sandwich with mayo & mustard with a layer of potato chips between the slices?
Surely I'm not the only one....


----------



## smokesontuesday

Noboundaries said:


> What an incredible thread! Everything from eeewws to laughter to tears.
> 
> I was a huge Kraft Mac n' Cheese fan growing up, but my wife introduced me to her version, which is elbow macaroni with Velveeta melted with a little milk.  I add a big spoonful of salsa to it.  LOVE IT!


How on earth have I never thought about throwing salsa in there?


----------



## gr0uch0

Mom's pan fried chicken--shaken in a brown grocery sack with seasoned flour--fried in a big cast iron skillet.  Next day, cold leftovers went to school with a "bread and butter sandwich"--Mrs. Baird's white bread (y'all in Texas know what I'm talking about) slathered in butter.  Oh, man....


----------



## jdagboy

Mac and cheese with tuna or how bout the moon pies. I got my 8 yr girl hooked on fried bologna and fried egg sandwiches. She also eats mayo on her baked potatoes


----------



## okiegentleman

Went into an old style county store. They had a big tube of garlic baloney, Saltines in long wax paper packets, hard cheddar wheel about 2 ft across, and cold RC colas.

When I paid the bill it came to $8.50, I could of had half a slab of ribs for that. But I sat outside at their wooden picnic table, under their shade tree and took my farmers steak, cheese and crackers and washed them down with 2 cold RCs and remembered what it was like when I was 13.

By the way if you put a packet of peanuts in an RC, make sure you take a big slug out of it first and if some smart alecky kid is standing there and wants to know why you are putting peanuts in your cola.

*Tell him "It is to drown the worms in the peanuts"* and watch their eyes get as big as saucers.


----------



## shellbellc

Great thread!

Spaghettios on buttered white bread.

Butter & peanut butter bread dipped in potato soup.

Miracle whip, am cheese, & mustard sandwich

Can't find it any more but I used to like the pressed corned beef that you got at the deli, a couple slices of that on white bread with miracle whip.

Taco, rice, & cheese - spent a year stationed in Okinawa, used to have stands where you could get this at like 2 am.  Good stuff.

King Syrup and butter bread.  Once in a while used to throw peanut butter on there.

beef ramen noodles with a slice or two of American cheese melted in the broth.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Folks.  I gotta tell you this has been the most fun I have had from a thread I started!  As stated, this one runs from " ARE YOU SERIOUS??"  "You put that in your mouth??" to "OH YEAH!  I FORGOT THAT! I LOVE that too!"  Laughter and even tears of laughter!    What I have been surprised at and never thought of at the beginning, seems to have been the BIG underlying theme.  I keep hearing things like "Grandma", "Mom", " when I was "X" age".  In short, family memories!  Thank you all for sharing your family memories with the rest of us and allowing us to relive those memories and remember our families; some of whom are no longer with us.  God Bless all the generations for they have made us who we are today.  THEY TAUGHT US TO LOVE CRAPPY JUNK FOOD!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Some because it was just good to eat and some because it was all they could afford back in the day.  They gave us love and made sure we had food to eat; maybe not "healthy" by today's standard but we didn't go to bed hungry ( most nights ) and we grew into healthy adults.  AND; times were hard back then!  Thanks to them all!  Thanks for their love and sacrifice.  Love them all!  Thank you folks and keep 'em coming!  I'll bet there is stranger stuff out there yet to be heard!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokeymose

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Folks.  I gotta tell you this has been the most fun I have had from a thread I started!  As stated, this one runs from " ARE YOU SERIOUS??"  "You put that in your mouth??" to "OH YEAH!  I FORGOT THAT! I LOVE that too!"  Laughter and even tears of laughter!    What I have been surprised at and never thought of at the beginning, seems to have been the BIG underlying theme.  I keep hearing things like "Grandma", "Mom", " when I was "X" age".  In short, family memories!  Thank you all for sharing your family memories with the rest of us and allowing us to relive those memories and remember our families; some of whom are no longer with us.  God Bless all the generations for they have made us who we are today.  THEY TAUGHT US TO LOVE CRAPPY JUNK FOOD!!!!!  :ROTF  Some because it was just good to eat and some because it was all they could afford back in the day.  They gave us love and made sure we had food to eat; maybe not "healthy" by today's standard but we didn't go to bed hungry ( most nights ) and we grew into healthy adults.  AND; times were hard back then!  Thanks to them all!  Thanks for their love and sacrifice.  Love them all!  Thank you folks and keep 'em coming!  I'll bet there is stranger stuff out there yet to be heard!  Keep Smokin!
> Danny


Amazing thread, KC!  
Considering the things we grew up eating it's also amazing that we aren't all diabetic, toothless or dead. Yet here we are!
:yahoo:


----------



## ndwildbill

I'm with you on the Spam....even been to the factory, and have the T-shirt to prove it!


----------



## kc5tpy

Ok. Some of you newer members MUST have something to add. Have a read through. FUNNY stuff.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

I read through the thread. Interesting stuff here! Nothing too strange, actually.

The radish and butter sandwiches reminded me of Tomato Sandwiches, which consist of two slices of buttered toast, fresh raw sliced tomatoes and S&P. I first saw my great grandmother eat one when I was little, then grandma, then mom, and now me.


----------



## wade

Hi Danny - Welcome back. I hope that you are well. Have you had the BBQ out much this year? :)


----------



## Bearcarver

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I read through the thread. Interesting stuff here! Nothing too strange, actually.
> 
> The radish and butter sandwiches *reminded me of Tomato Sandwiches, which consist of two slices of buttered toast, fresh raw sliced tomatoes and S&P. I first saw my great grandmother eat one when I was little, then grandma, then mom, and now me.*




You can add two more to that List;
Both The Bear, and Mrs Bear love that exact Sammy, but sometimes use Mayo or MW instead of Butter.

Bear


----------



## Medina Joe

I love fish Steaks.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Bearcarver said:


> You can add two more to that List;
> Both The Bear, and Mrs Bear love that exact Sammy, but sometimes use Mayo or MW instead of Butter.
> 
> Bear


Can't beat those simple delicious flavors! I heard stories about the... the...mayo on tomato sandwiches but I've never seen one for myself...:p... Maybe I need to try it that way. I tried using mayo on the outside of a grilled cheese and I missed the butter flavor.


----------



## Bearcarver

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Can't beat those simple delicious flavors! I heard stories about the... the...mayo users but I've never seen one for myself...:p... Maybe I need to try it that way. *I tried using mayo on the outside of a grilled cheese and I missed the butter flavor.*



You're Right !!
Yuck---Not on a Grilled Cheese!!!
Grilled Cheese has to be Butter!!
Tomato & Mayo or MW were meant for each other.

Bear


----------



## greatfx1959

easy cheese squirted into bugles snacks............yum
tony


----------



## bbqbrett

greatfx1959 said:


> easy cheese squirted into bugles snacks............yum
> tony


I have done that before. With the nacho cheese bugles as well.


----------



## smokin monkey

Danny? Hi Danny how’s it going?


----------



## buzzy

I don’t  look at these as dls just things that get ate around my house that some people would not even try. After reading this I think most of u wouldn’t mind having a snack or sandwich with me. So here we go. Souse ,scrapple. These on a chicken in the bisket cracker topped with a piece of sharp cheese sardines ,kipper ,fish steak ,smoked oysters. Then a Lebanon bologna sandwich with swiss cheese on white bread with mayo & ketchup. Here is a DLS that I believe came about because of being youngest of 4. I was last to get up in the mornings for school. So a good many times the cereals were all. My mom would tear up 2 slices of white bread in a bowl.  Then pour milk on it with a sprinkle of sugar. She called it “CAT SOUP”. It got me through the morning but believe I’d have to pass on a bowl of “CAT SOUP” any more. Thanks for lookin


----------



## nanuk

Bearcarver said:


> You're Right !!
> Yuck---Not on a Grilled Cheese!!!
> Grilled Cheese has to be Butter!!
> Tomato & Mayo or MW were meant for each other.
> 
> Bear




I saw a video of a chef who will remain nameless, say the BEST way to get a light crispy tasty grilled cheese is to use mayo on the bread.

I tried and YUK!
If he served me that in his restaurant, I'd send it back after spitting out what I had in my mouth.    

Butter or margarine for me!   And real cheese, no processed slices or ribbon cheese.


----------



## nanuk

for a nice simple TASTY treat to add to your soup, or what ever...

make some toast, butter it, and crack fresh black pepper on it!   

this is even better if you toast your bread over hot coals from an open fire!


----------



## Eaglechaser

Anybody remember codfish gravy?  My mom made it from the salted cod you used to find in the little wooden box with the slide top - soak it in water to pull out the salt and re-hydrate it, heat it up in a milk based gravy and served over mashed taters. Or Campbell's beans in tomato sauce with cubed Velveeta melted into it and server over toast.  Mom called it "Welsh Rarebit".  Or a whole block of Spam coated with a paste of mustard and brown sugar with whole cloves stuck it the top and baked.  My Grandpa used to eat these giant soda crackers, like an oyster cracker but about as big around as a softball, in a bowl with butter, pepper and warm milk.


----------



## CSR

I love a grilled cheddar cheese sandwich with canned tuna.  Add tomatoes after the cooking is done.

Noodles with butter and Parmesan cheese.

Kraft mac n cheese with tuna.

The tomato sandwich reminded me of bagels anc cream cheese with tomato and S&P.  A breakfast favorite when the maters are in season!


----------



## Bearcarver

Eaglechaser said:


> Anybody remember codfish gravy?  My mom made it from the salted cod you used to find in the little wooden box with the slide top - soak it in water to pull out the salt and re-hydrate it, heat it up in a milk based gravy and served over mashed taters. Or Campbell's beans in tomato sauce with cubed Velveeta melted into it and server over toast.  Mom called it "Welsh Rarebit".  Or a whole block of Spam coated with a paste of mustard and brown sugar with whole cloves stuck it the top and baked.  My Grandpa used to eat these giant soda crackers, like an oyster cracker but about as big around as a softball, in a bowl with butter, pepper and warm milk.




LOL---Never had that, but there was a "Gomer Pyle" episode where every time Gomer ate "Welsh Rarebit" made by a little old lady, he had really strange dreams.

Bear


----------



## jcam222

I once in a while get the munchies to eat cold out of the can corned beef with some mayo and cheese


----------



## Lce

Just a couple for now....

-Peanut butter and honey sandwich
-Peanut butter and molasses sandwich
-Vanilla ice cream with honey or molasses drizzled on top
-Microwave burritos with mayonnaise
-Graham crackers and milk
-Cold straight from the can spaghettiOs and meatballs or franks


----------



## pops6927

My dad loved limburger cheese on toast.  Whew.....


----------



## az porky

demosthenes9 said:


> For those of us old school folks who have a grease jar/can on the counter, a drippings sandwich.   Slather some bacon drippings from the can onto a piece of lightly toasted bread then put back in the toaster for a few seconds to heat the drippings up.
> 
> Oh, and the best part about eating a nicely cooked piece of beef is sopping up the juices/drippings with a warm buttered piece of baguette.


My grandpa would eat the bacon drippings on boiled potatoes.The can was always on the stove.


----------



## bbqbrett

pops6927 said:


> My dad loved limburger cheese on toast.  Whew.....



Yikes!  That stuff tastes nearly as bad as it smells!


----------



## ravenclan

I would have to go with spam. Spam and eggs, spam diced up small in the pan first cooked to your level of crispness and then eggs over the top. A little hot sauce or like my buddy he uses ketchup.
Great on camping trips and so easy to cook. No grease since the Spam cooks first and renders out some fat for the eggs to cook without sticking.
And i still like the old style pork cracklings.


----------



## nanuk

For fast? Microwaved Michelina’s pollo penne and lasagna alfredo (with broccoli) mixed together. 
If I have a bit more time:
Start browning regular GB. 
Boil water for instant rice
Dice onion toss in GB
Add rice to water
Dice red/green pepper 
Add to GB.
Make toast
When rice done add to GB
Stir all up!
Add soya/worcestershire salt/pepper to taste 
Eat with toast!!!!! 
I LOVE this stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver

ravenclan said:


> I would have to go with spam. Spam and eggs, spam diced up small in the pan first cooked to your level of crispness and then eggs over the top. A little hot sauce or like my buddy he uses ketchup.
> Great on camping trips and so easy to cook. No grease since the Spam cooks first and renders out some fat for the eggs to cook without sticking.
> And i still like the old style pork cracklings.




MMMMMmmm-----You mean like this (Below)?
*Spam Scramble*

Bear


----------



## krisby1

Been craving this for a while now.  Just received an order and am now trying to make my own.  Salt Risen Bread, toasted and heavily buttered.  We always called it "stinky bread".  Yum.


----------



## palladini

tucson bbq fan said:


> Lots of my favorite DLS already listed, so here goes:  SPAM (grilled, or in a breakfast sandwich), Smoked oysters in a can, Original Mac & cheese (powdered like so many others here), Bush's Grilling beans in a can, heat and eat noodle bowls with Siracha chili sauce.



We Have a Store here in Ontario, Called Coyles, it is on Hwy 19, just north of Tillsonburg, It sells the same Cheese you would find in Kraft Mac & Cheese.  That store is about an hours drive for us, and we alway bring home about 5 bags of the stuff and add a couple of Tbsp to any Mac and cheese we make.
.
.


----------



## ravenclan

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMMmmm-----You mean like this (Below)?
> *Spam Scramble*
> 
> Bear



Bear,

Thats it. My son went camping with his friends and that's what was served for breakfast when he came home he was telling me about it and i told him we would cook some that following weekend. Now he is hooked and loves it and i think he could eat it every morning.

i also like smoked oysters in the can along with sardines in olive oil in the can on crackers. And the cheap corn beef hash in the can, cooked in a frying pan long enough to make some of it "crust" up.


----------



## Bearcarver

ravenclan said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thats it. My son went camping with his friends and that's what was served for breakfast when he came home he was telling me about it and i told him we would cook some that following weekend. Now he is hooked and loves it and i think he could eat it every morning.
> 
> i also like *smoked oysters in the can along with sardines in olive oil in the can on crackers*. And the *cheap corn beef hash in the can, cooked in a frying pan long enough to make some of it "crust" up*.




OMG !!
More of my Favorite Treats!!
Must be a Brother from another Mother!!

Bear


----------



## Big Glenn

Love this thread. I enjoy many of the things already mentioned, but one that hasn't been yet is mayonnaise on saltine crackers. Preferably Duke's mayonnaise.


----------



## Humo18

For those with a sweet tooth, boil an unopened can of sweet condensed milk for about 2 1/2 hours. After it cools down, open the can and enjoy the caramel-like scrumptious deliciousness.  Ahhhh...sweet manna from heaven! Goes great on ANYTHING, toast, crackers, ice cream, cookies, scrambled eggs. Sometimes I like to melt 1/2 teaspoon on my cooked steaks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Humo18 said:


> For those with a sweet tooth, boil an unopened can of sweet condensed milk for about 2 1/2 hours. After it cools down, open the can and enjoy the caramel-like scrumptious deliciousness.  Ahhhh...sweet manna from heaven! Goes great on ANYTHING, toast, crackers, ice cream, cookies, scrambled eggs. Sometimes I like to melt 1/2 teaspoon on my cooked steaks.



I still haven't tried that yet, but I saw it on YouTube about a year ago.
They're all over YouTube, and it looks like it works Great & really easy.

Bear


----------



## Humo18

Yes Bear, for those of us cursed with a sweet tooth, this is an easy way to indulge in a heavenly taste.


----------



## Bearcarver

Humo18 said:


> Yes Bear, for those of us cursed with a sweet tooth, this is an easy way to indulge in a heavenly taste.



Sweet Tooth??
Then you have to try these too---Easy & Awesome!
*Peanutbutter Meltaways (Bear's Favorite Candy)** *

Bear


----------



## Fran

What a great thread! Glad I stumbled over it searching for something that I've now forgotten. lol
Read right through & had a good few chuckles, several oooh I'd really like to try that & also some barf, that shouldn't be allowed moments, so, hope nobody minds, but thought it needed firing up again. 
My DLS or just enjoyable eats, past & present. 

My dear old Dad's corned beef hash, tin corned beef, mash & fried onions. I can't get it like his, not the right love, so that's now a golden memory.  

Spam fritters - thick slices of Spam dipped in batter & deep fried. Was my favourite school dinner too!

Tinned corned beef, slices of raw onion & Heinz salad cream in a sandwich.

Tinned tuna, sweet corn & Heinz salad cream mixed up then eaten with toast. 

Banana, peanut butter, Nutella & clotted cream sandwich. In buttered bread! 

Any flavour of the Heinz Toast Toppers. 

Heinz spag bol straight outta the tin. 

Finishing with a night time nibble, chunk of farmhouse Cheddar with jam on. 

Ah, no,  a more recent one, crab stick unraveled, add a cheese slice & roll back up. Sometimes I make a little 'stack'! 

A lot of the above I can't get here. Gourmet France? Pah!


----------



## Humo18

Here's a gourmet (tongue-in-cheek) for sugar lovers:  Curdled Sweet Milk pudding.  You sweeten the milk with lots of sugar, then add some lemon juice and peels to curdle and boil the daylights out of it until it dries up into a sorta grainy pudding!







Ahhh, what a sweet indulgence...


----------

